# Rocky Mountain Slayer SS Thread



## ribisl (17. Februar 2009)

Hats dazu nicht mal an Fred geben - find ihn allerdings nimma!
Naja egal!

Hab mich in letzter Zeit ein bisschen in dieses hier verguckt:






Ist der Rahmen 09 endlich a bisserl leichter geworden, oder wiegt der für die 150mm immer noch vielzviel?
Der 08 wog doch ca.5kg incl. DHX, oder?

Hab zwar schon was anderes als New Slayer - Ersatz geordert, aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei dem Erwählten einfach was. Schaut einfach zu langweilig aus - typisch dt. Ingeneurskunst halt

Wenn der SS Rahmen nun leichter wäre, dann wärs ein Grund sich das SS auch nochmal durch den Kopf gehen zu lassen.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (17. Februar 2009)

immer diese Nicolais


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Februar 2009)

schau mal hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5281641#post5281641

ist ahlt ein weile her das was gepostet wurde 

fühl mich ja i`wie auch als alleinunterhalter dort


mein SS ohne Dämpfer in grösse L wiegt 4080g ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Februar 2009)

Also interessieren und jucken würde mich das mittlerweile auch schon mal.
Ein Slayer mit 100%ig funktionierendem Hinterbau mit dem es auch krachen lassen kann .

Mit einer 36er oder 55. Stabilen aber auch relativ leichten Parts.
Außer Schwarz fällt mir bei der SS Se momentan keine Farbe ein mit der man es kombinieren kann, ohne das es zu übertrieben aussieht.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2009)

warscheinlich hab ich gestern die 15.? kg marke geknackt... 

mit neu dem DHX Air, ohne Joplin Stütze (welche ins Altitude wandert) und gewichts angabe ohne Pedale ...
die genauere detail liste muss noch gerechnet werden.


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Februar 2009)

Hey blaubär...

Könntest du vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungswerte mit dem Slayer und den unterschiedlichen Dämpfern niederschreiben?


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2009)

ja kann ich ...

Original Dämpfer ; Fox Van R : war schlecht zu fahren, viel zu wenige einstellmöglichkeiten, beim fahren klapperte er wie damals der Vanilla RC ProPedal. mit dem dämpfer auch sehr schlechtes ansprechen, vorallem bei feinen unebenheiten.

Custom Dämpfer ; Mz Roco TST R  mit Ti-Feder : ganz anderes fahren. bzw federn, mit den vielen einstellmöglichkeiten, bergauf dank dem TST relativ neutraler hinterbau und schnell umstellbar, spricht viel besser auf feine sachen an. da der Roco recht stark schon ab werk eine harte/straffe zugstufendämpfung hat eigtnlich optimal was das ausfedern angeht. nachteil halt das hohe gewicht, auch mit Ti-Feder. 

Custom Dämpfer ; Fox DHx Air 5.0 : leichter halt, aber fast gleich zu fahren wie der Roco, einzig meiner ist im ProPedal und Zugstufe nicht auf den Rahmen; umlenkung/übersetzungverhltniss abgestimmt. 
ansprechen wenn das ProPedal voll offen ist, fast wie ein DH`ler supersoft und endlos rederweg, da recht progresiv angelenkt ...


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2009)

von heute, mit der BikePark - Spass ausstattung 





und wie die zeit vergeht, 30min später wars auch schon wieder soweit, der defekteteufel griff zu 

gewicht jetzt halt mit neuem x.7 long schaltwerk, welches noch rumlag  = 15.913kg


----------



## milan 85 (22. Februar 2009)

was haltet ihr von diesem hier???


----------



## blaubaer (22. Februar 2009)

seh ich das richtig es ist das 2009er SS 350

für welchen einsatz willst du es benutzen ? 
wiso dieses ? wegen der farbe ? ausstattung ??


----------



## milan 85 (23. Februar 2009)

ja also benutzen will ich es hauptsächlich für den freeride einsatz!
also ich finde das bike nicht schlecht und ich hab auch bisher nur gutes darüber gelesen.
ich weiß die ausstattung ist nicht die beste aber für mich reicht es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Februar 2009)

falls du einen Laden in der Nähe hast die Rocky anbieten, würde ich dir mal ne lange Probefahrt empfehlen und danach kannst du spontan entscheiden  Preis/Leistung sicher nicht schlecht!


----------



## milan 85 (24. Februar 2009)

ne nen laden in der nähe hab ich nicht!!!
aber ich würde es dann über chainreactioncycles.com bestellen da kostet es nur 2250 euro...
probefahren werde ich es wohl nicht können...


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2009)

Wo kommst Du denn her? Wenn es nur um Geometrie oder Größe geht, dann könnte eine Probefahrt auf dem Ur-New-Slayer oder einem SXC doch auch helfen, oder? Nur ein Bild von den Federelementen wirst Du Dir dann halt nicht machen können, logischerweise.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Februar 2009)

das bei CRC bestellen ist ne heisse sache, will mir ja gar nich ganz ausmalen wenn da was am rahmen passiert, wie das wohl mit der garantie abwicklung oder ähnlichem läuft, hin und her schicken, transportkosten, wartezeiten... da zahl ich lieber mehr bei meinem Localdealer und hab eine reibungslose abwicklung ...


----------



## milan 85 (24. Februar 2009)

es gibt mindestens 1 jahr garantie!
ich würde es ja auch gerne bei meinem localdealer kaufen nur der hat nun mal kein RM 
wegen probefahren weiß halt nicht, weil ich kenne keinen der hier in meiner nähe wohnt der ein ss fährt ...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2009)

Der Händler deines Vertrauens macht sicher mal eine Ausnahme und bestellt nur für dich dein SS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (24. Februar 2009)

milan 85 schrieb:


> ich würde es ja auch gerne bei meinem localdealer kaufen nur der hat nun mal kein RM





			
				Hunter-dirt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Händler deines Vertrauens macht sicher mal eine Ausnahme und bestellt nur für dich dein SS.



Lies mal beides zusammen und finde den Fehler in deinem Beitrag.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. Februar 2009)

Red Dragon...
Es gibt sowas wie einen Händlerantrag bei Bikeaction, diesen braucht man nur auszufüllen und wieder an bikeaction schicken und dann ist man Händler. Wenn der Händler das nicht möchte, muss man es akzeptieren, aber Fragen kostet nichts!


----------



## Switch-Rider (22. März 2009)

ich hab mal ne kurze zwischenfrage wie viel millimeter passen den in den hinterbau maximal rein ?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. März 2009)

Die Frage versteh ich jetzt nicht so recht

Millimeter sind ja wie kleine Glasmurmeln - da passen so einige rein, glaube ca sieben oder trölf. Zur not aber mal BA schreiben


----------



## blaubaer (23. März 2009)

ich versteh deine frage auch nicht !

meinst du jetzt das bei der dämpferlänge oder reifen breite ?


----------



## bestmove (23. März 2009)

Vielleicht meint er auch die Felgenbreite, das wären dann 135 Glasmurmeln.


----------



## 2sixguy (23. März 2009)

Servus,


Hier sehts ihr mein slayer SS( welches i au verkaufen würd)!
Bei intresse einfach melden!!
Frame mit gabel, oder Komplett!


----------



## Switch-Rider (24. März 2009)

ist das denn so schwer zu verstehn xD 

ich möchte wissen was für eine dämpferlänge ich maximal in den hinterbau bekomme und wie viel federweg vorne rein passen ?


----------



## 2sixguy (24. März 2009)

hey mään! dämpferlänge is 200mm,

und meine 36 is perfekt im bike, weils sonst vorn zu hoch wird, aber ne 170 oder 180mm fork wird scho au gehen!

Gruas Raffa


----------



## 2sixguy (26. März 2009)

Hey Guys,


mein slayer SS is bei ebay!! also wenn jemand scharf drauf is!!! Zuschlagen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milan 85 (17. April 2009)

mein slayer ist jetzt auch endlich fertig


----------



## numinisflo (17. April 2009)

Das Bike scheint wohl besser zu sein als die Bilder. Auf jeden Fall hab ich die Farbe erkannt.


----------



## damn_the_stinky (27. April 2009)

servus! hat jmd von euch zufällig ne ahnung, welche maximale einbaulänge (gabel) ich in den bock hängen kann? 
hab mich son bisschen in das teil verkuckt und mir allerdings vor kurzem erst ne totem gekauft. die sollte dann evtl. da rein... 
danke jungs!


----------



## blaubaer (27. April 2009)

Totem hat 180mm Fw oder ?? 

wird einfach ein noch flacherer lenkwinkel als er schon ist  
i`wo hab ich mal ein video gesehen bei dem Wade Simmons in dem SS eine 66er montiert hatte, geht also i`wie schon ...


----------



## LukiSkywalker (18. Juni 2009)

Wie schwer ist das Slayer SS 427?


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Juni 2009)

Hier was feines für die Slayer SS Fans...









Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Juni 2009)

was mich dochn bischn stört sind die braunen Naben.


----------



## slow-old-yeti (7. Juli 2009)

Hab letzten Herbst auch eins gesichtet





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## LukiSkywalker (8. Juli 2009)

Kann jemand meine Frage beantworten?
Hat jemand erfahrungen?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Juli 2009)

@LukiSkywalker bitte eine Message an TurboLenzen (Mario Lenzen Teamfahrer) oder du testest es an einem Tescenter von Rocky.


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

...hier muß es natürlich auch noch rein..... 16,0 kg trotz coil dämpfer - ich bin zufrieden  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (10. September 2009)

Man Jako, da haste aber wieder ein rausgelassen  sehr fein! Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum Switch?


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

...danke bestmove, gegen das slayer ss ist das switch ein hochsitz, die 36er van ist doppelt so gut wie die 66er sl im switch (obwohl nur 160mm) - das "miniflatline" ist einfach der hammer! gruß jako


----------



## Fabeymer (10. September 2009)

Ansatzloser Hammer und ein richtig geiles Gerät!
Behältst Du Dein "New" Slayer trotzdem noch?


----------



## Jako (10. September 2009)

new slayer geht auf jeden fall. flatline darf evtl. bleiben - aber nur evtl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2009)

geile s*h*i*e !!!!! *sabber*


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. September 2009)

njoa...sehr fein


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

@ Jako. Was hast du für Naben?

Ist das deins @ Mario? Was sind das für Laufräder? Vor allem die Felgen würden mich interesieren? Selbst lackiert oder gibts die in dem blau zu kaufen?


----------



## Fabeymer (12. September 2009)

Die Felgen sind von Bellacoola.
http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=104&Itemid=141


----------



## Jako (12. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> @ Jako. Was hast du für Naben?
> 
> Ist das deins @ Mario? Was sind das für Laufräder? Vor allem die Felgen würden mich interesieren? Selbst lackiert oder gibts die in dem blau zu kaufen?



hi giuliano, also meine laufräder sind dt swiss ex 1750 enduro... soweit ich weiß ist das vorne eine 340er nabe in weiß und hinten eine 240er in weiß....

das gelb-weiß-rote ist meins und das gelb-blaue ist mario seins. das dem mario seine naben und felgen von bellacoola sind ist richtig. gruß jako


----------



## Giuliano.B (12. September 2009)

Thx euch beiden


----------



## Hunter-dirt (12. September 2009)

@ Jako
haste die Schrauben für die ISCG Aufnahme auch schon ausgewechselt? Bei mir habense mit der Zeit angefangen leicht rostig zu werden.


----------



## Jako (12. September 2009)

.....witzig, heute habe ich so gut wie alle schrauben gegen VA-schrauben getauscht.... gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (23. September 2009)

dass Slayer da oben hat einge parts mit denen ich meins in den Wintermonaten auch ausstatten werd ...

im moment siehts aber noch so aus, als Ersatzbike für die Frankreichferien reichts erstmal


----------



## Jako (23. September 2009)

...meinst Du das slayer da "unten"  nach den ersten testfahrten habe ich den 785mm extra breiten atlaslenker auf "normale" 710mm gekürzt - das reicht auch. die rubber queen werden gegen maxxis getauscht. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. September 2009)

oh nein du hast es beschnitten ... das melde ich dem WWF oder so 
710 reichen mir gerade noch am XC bike 740-760 find ich perfekt (FR/DH)
wenn ich an das video von mario lenzen in finale ligure denke das sieht schon etwas too much aus mMn.


----------



## Jako (23. September 2009)

....ich bin ja kein hering, die 710mm halte ich schon.....in ogau gibt´s so viele stellen wo man "durch passen" muß  gruß jako


----------



## eb-network (24. September 2009)

hi @ all:

also wenn alles klappt, dann wird mein neues radl wo doch wieder ein rocky....

mein plan sieht folgendermasen aus (bis auf rahmen ist alles bestellt):

Rahmen: Rocky mountainSlayer SS ??
Gabel: FOX Van RC2 2010
Steuersatz: Chris King rot
Naben: Chris King (leider hab ich ne 150mm werd dann wo ne neue brauchen, naja)
Felgen: Mavic 729 disc
Kettenführung: e.Thirteen SRS schwarz
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Bremsen: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Saint
Pedale: crankbrother XX rot
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR ti
Sattelstange: Tune
Sattelspanner: Tune
Mäntel: Continental rubber Queen 2.4
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR rot
Vorbau: weis ich noch net ;-)

Was haltet Ihr von der zusammenstellung? welche einbaubreite bzw. Nabe braucht man für Hintern (12mm Steckachse/135mm oder?? ) ?

Und die wichtigste Frage:

Wer hat oder weiß wo ich ein schicken Slayer SS Rahmen hebekomme (bin 184cm)?

Danke

gruss


----------



## blaubaer (24. September 2009)

eb-network schrieb:


> welche einbaubreite bzw. Nabe braucht man für Hintern (12mm Steckachse/135mm oder?? ) ?


 

meine nabe; DT Swiss 240s : 10mm RWS thru bolt achse mit 135mm einbaubreite 

mit 12mm steckachse wirst Du ein problem haben beim Rad ein/ausbau 
da der durchmesser beim rahmen 10mm ist, somit ist die 12mm achse nicht durchschiebbar


----------



## bestmove (25. September 2009)

Wieviel Reifenfreiheit hat eigentlich das SS am Heck? Passen 2.5er MuddyMary's?


----------



## Jako (25. September 2009)

hi, die 2,5 MM sind aber schon richtig dicke schlappen, habe sie gerade bei meinem flatline gegen minion ersetzt... ich glaube nicht das die reinpassen und außerdem ist der 2.5 minion besser - der paßt auch. gruß jako


----------



## neikless (25. September 2009)

2.35 reicht dicke und eh besser und Schwalbe sucks gewaltig ... Maxxis o. Intense !


----------



## blaubaer (25. September 2009)

ein Maxxis Advantage in 2.4 welcher extrem breit und hoch baut passt noch locker rein


----------



## gobo (5. Oktober 2009)

hi leutz

bescheidene frage:

ist das 2009 slayer ss 427 ein ltd o. se??
hab da echt keinen plan!das ist doch der gleiche rahmen
wie das 396 und 350 bis auf den dämpfer.


besten dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (5. Oktober 2009)

schon klar blos andre Farbe  Und nein, dass ist kein SE oder ltd. Edition.
Das gelbe von Jako ist eins.


----------



## gobo (5. Oktober 2009)

hätte ich mir auch denken können das die mir wieder müll erzählen!!
ja bei dem gelben rahmen weiß ich das.
die meinten noch das dieses ss das einzigste ist welches in canada
noch geschweißt wird!!nie im leben meinte ich,naja egal ich glaub
es läuft auch so richtig gut.

mfg


----------



## gobo (22. November 2009)

hi leute

jaa es ist soweit hab mein ss bekommen und damit auch ein bis zwei probleme,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
habe als dämpfer einen fox dhx 4.0 air drin und bekomme bzw. weiß nicht wie ich diesen richtig einstelle.da dieser zwei kammern hat hab ich in der oberen(kleineren)ca.160 psi drin und in der großen ca.175psi.
wenn ich mich nu auf das rad setzte um zu sehen wie groß der sag ist dann
steht der o-ring mehr nach oben,also aus der mitte raus.fox quasselt was von nachgiebigkeit,keine ahnung was die damit meinen.
ist das erste mal das ich was mit einem luftdämpfer zu tun habe deswegen auch meine frage!ich wiege ca.82kg!was muß ich da so an luft reinpumpen das es auch funzt?was ein elend!

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. November 2009)

klick

you know?


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2009)

hi, ich hab da mal eine frage, und zwar ist es möglich bei dem 350 slayer ss (2008) vorne eine federgabel ranzubaun die anstatt der 160mm federweg nun 180mm hat? oder bekomme ich da irgendwelche probleme mit?
danke und grüße


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2009)

problem könnt dann nur so langsam der Lenkwinkel dann sein  
der ist ja mit einer 160er gabel schon flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (28. November 2009)

hm ich finde den lenkwinkel garnicht so flach. aber an den lenkwinke allgemein hatte ich auch schon gedacht, also besser doch eine 160mm feder nehmen. dachte daran das diese paar cm nicht so den großen unterschied machen


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2009)

bei 160mm >> 66° grad ist schon recht flach und dann noch 2cm mehr federweg + ev. etas je nach einbaulänge der gabel 

meinte mal was gelesen zu haben 2cm mehr einbaulänge-->1° weniger winkel


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2009)

hmm, und einfach bestellen und testen ist auch ein bisschen blöd 
ich frag einfach mal den kollegen ausm bikeladen wo ich das bike her hab 
vielleicht weiß der was, aber ich bin ja soweit zufrieden


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2009)

Mit nem integrierten Steuersatz sollte es auf jedenfall passen!


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2009)

was ist das genau?


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2009)

www.google.de 

Syntace Superspin wird von vielen gefahren


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2009)

ok ja kuhl, habs gesucht ^^, 
besten dank


----------



## gobo (29. November 2009)

180mm vorne??na ich find das es nicht so ganz paßt zu den 152mm am heck.was haste den vor damit?
was mich aber bei dem ss wundert ist das es ein slopestyler sein soll mit 152mm.das sx von specialized hat nur 105 und wird doch bestimmt besser zum tricksen sein als das rocky?um ehrlich zu sein ich weiß garnicht in welche sparte man es setzen könnte?

mfg


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2009)

jooo ich finde das ich auch kein pures slopestyle, deswegen find ich das auch ganz kuhl  und wegen den 180 mm, da wollte ich einfach mal nachhorchen, also ich hatte nicht vor mir sofort eine neue gabel einzubauen


----------



## Voltage_FR (30. November 2009)

Servus,

hab mal ne frage zum Slayer SS.
Und zwar steh ich davor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, jetzt hätte ich ein gebrauchtes Slayer SS zu nem guten Preis gesehen.

Und seit letztem Jahr gibts für mich ein entscheidendes Kriterium beim Bikekauf.
Und zwar sollte es Hammerschmidt-kompatibel sein.
Weiß hier jemand ob sich Slayer und Hammerschmidt vertragen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (4. Dezember 2009)

also mein bike dealer meinte es wäre miteinandere kompatibel.


----------



## Voltage_FR (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort 
Leider wirds doch nichts mit dem Slayer, ist schon verkauft


----------



## gobo (9. Dezember 2009)

so ich schmeiß hier mal ein update von meinem ss rein.
kubel,lrs und sattelstütze wurden durch neueres ersetzt.


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Guter Aufbau. Dein Rad hätte auf jeden Fall ein paar bessere Bilder verdient.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. Dezember 2009)

sehr schick!


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2009)

bessere bilder??
was würdet ihr für nen vorbau drauf machen?möchte den diabolus runternehmen und was leichteres montieren.ich dachte da an den 2010
hope stem,mmhh.was meint ihr??


----------



## Jako (10. Dezember 2009)

....Du hast einen recht flachen lenker, dann würde ich einen mit rice nehmen..... abgesehen davon finde ich kodex, thomsen, straitline ssc split  jeweils in der 50mm version... gruß jako


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2009)

ja der straitline fand ich auch nett weiss aber nicht wieviel rice er hat!
finde es sehr angenehm wenn der vorbau so um die 9° hätte.komme damit
am besten zurecht.


----------



## Jako (10. Dezember 2009)

50mm race face atlas mit 8° rice wäre auch eine alternative - ist bestimmt stabil genug - wird wahrscheinlich meinen diabolus D2 auch ablösen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2009)

Was wollt ihr denn alle mit Reis auf dem Vorbau? Den haut es doch bei der kleinsten Bewegung runter!


----------



## Jako (10. Dezember 2009)

hast recht......


----------



## crack_MC (2. Februar 2010)

2sixguy schrieb:


> hey mään! dämpferlänge is 200mm,
> 
> ...
> 
> Gruas Raffa


 
hallo Raffa,
ist die Einbaulänge wirklich nur 200mm,sieht irgendwie länger aus?
welche Rahmengröße würde bei 1,80m und Bikeparkeinsatz wohl
passen? 
das Slayer SS 350 gibt's ja im Moment recht günstig!

                                     Grüße crack_MC


----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2010)

crack_MC schrieb:


> hallo Raffa,
> ist die Einbaulänge wirklich nur 200mm,sieht irgendwie länger aus?
> welche Rahmengröße würde bei 1,80m und Bikeparkeinsatz wohl
> passen?
> ...



...bin zwar nicht raffa, aber die dämpferlänge ist 200mm, und als rahmengröße würde ich dir 18" also M empfehlen. und das bike kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen - macht richtig spaß im bikepark. gruß jako


----------



## gobo (2. Februar 2010)

du jako ist das "m" nicht 17,5 zoll??ich meine wohl.kann mich aber auch täuschen!

mfg


----------



## crack_MC (2. Februar 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> ...bin zwar nicht raffa, aber die dämpferlänge ist 200mm, und als rahmengröße würde ich dir 18" also M empfehlen. und das bike kann ich dir auch sehr empfehlen - macht richtig spaß im bikepark. gruß jako


 
jo jako,
wäre das dann 43cm RH ?
danke für die Antwort! 
                              Grüße crack_MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (2. Februar 2010)

die größenangaben beim slayer ss sind wirklich konfus! 2009 (mein SE) ist M/18" da stimmen die angeben von bikeaction nicht! leider sieht man bei bikes.com zur zeit nicht die alten geometrien. 2010 ist es wieder anders....  
wichtig ist eigentlich die oberrohrlänge (rahmenlänge) - auf die sollte man achten! also bei ca. 1,80 körpergröße ca. 57cm gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2010)

Bin ich doch noch rechtzeitig fertig geworden, die Saison 2010 kann kommen


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Februar 2010)

Boar, geiles Teil! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2010)

hey bestmove, sehr stark! wo hast du das denn her? da ist dieses jahr aber mal ein treffen pflicht! gruß jako


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2010)

sieht sehr schön aus aber warum hast du die bremsleitung nicht nach innen
verlegt?


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> sieht sehr schön aus aber warum hast du die bremsleitung nicht nach innen
> verlegt?



.....das habe ich ihm auch gerade geschrieben.....


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2010)

Erstmal Danke 
Ja, die Bremsleitung ist wohl noch ein Faux pas - wird geändert. Leitungen sind auch noch ein bissl zu lang.
CRC hatte noch eines auf Lager, läuft bei denen allerdings unter SS 396 

Jako, das sollten wir doch schaffen mit dem Treffen in diesem Jahr - bin dabei!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Februar 2010)

boah ey....das kommt echt gut


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Slayer

Gewicht?


----------



## Jako (28. Februar 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Slayer
> 
> Gewicht?



...ich tippe auf 16,6 kg. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (28. Februar 2010)




----------



## Fabeymer (1. März 2010)

Ui, das gefällt mir auch, einfach eine Fahrmaschine ohne Schnörkeleien!
Gerade so dreckig richtig geil!


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Slayer
> 
> Gewicht?



Jako liegt gar nicht schlecht aber ich schätze noch etwas mehr an die 17kg ran. Ich werde es in den nächsten Tagen mal genauer ermitteln ...
Der Rahmen wiegt jedenfalls ca.300 gramm weniger als ein 07er Switch


----------



## neikless (1. März 2010)

dafür hat das switch fast 30 cm mehr federweg


----------



## Jako (1. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> dafür hat das switch fast 30 cm mehr federweg



....die man, im vergleich, aber nicht merkt - das "mini-flatline" slayer SS fährt um einiges besser als ein switch  neikless - gib doch zu das du eigentlich auch ein slayer ss fan bist  gruß jako


----------



## gobo (1. März 2010)

also ich hab meins auf 16,9kg gebracht aber man kann es auch übertreiben!
mr.freeride braucht noch eins.


----------



## Jako (1. März 2010)

....meins hat 16,0 kg - für dieses jahr kommt aber vorne 2-fach drauf und eine ks900i sattelstütze. werde diese saison mehr freeridetouren fahren da es ja vorrausichtlich ogau nicht mehr geben wird  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2010)

Hier nochmal die Antriebsseite, vorne 2-fach muss schon sein für FR Touren. Hatte auch mit einer HS geliebäugelt ... vieleicht die 2. Generation:





Jako, warum nicht die ks950i? Die erscheint mir etwas solider wegen der Sattel Klemmung (2-fach) bei ziemlich gleichem Gewicht.


----------



## neikless (1. März 2010)

also ich find das ss wirklich nicht schlecht
bin in whistler mein damaliges sxc und wade simmons ss 
im direkten vergleich gefahren ... vergleichsweise kleiner unterschied
klar macht stahlfeder (+ geo) die bessere performance aber das ist ja auch bei sxc 
möglich bei ständigem park einsatz hat das ss natürlich die nase vorn ...

aber an ein switch kommt es einfach nicht heran
der vergleich ist wie switch zu flatline oder sogar rmx
es ist schade das rocky (noch) keinen ersatz für switch sowie RMX liefern konnte

sehe das ss nicht als nachfolger oder ersatz aber in 
seinem einsatzgebiet passt es super !
(auch wenn die ami´s das bessere ss bauen 
dafür spielen die canucks besser ice hockey )

so jetzt macht mich platt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. März 2010)

finde es läuft aber schon besser als das switch und ich denke das es auch haltbarer ist das ss!
ob das nu der nachfolger ist oder nicht ist doch egal aber vom fahren her find ich dass ss schon besser.vorallem wenn es bergrunter geht ist das ss ruhiger.war mit dem switch zwei mal im park und hatte immer schiss das die schwinge das nicht überlebt,von daher.

mfg


----------



## Jako (1. März 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Jako, warum nicht die ks950i? Die erscheint mir etwas solider wegen der Sattel Klemmung (2-fach) bei ziemlich gleichem Gewicht.



...kann auch sein das ich die 950 habe - weiß ich nicht mehr genau.....


----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> war mit dem switch zwei mal im park und hatte immer schiss das die schwinge das nicht überlebt,von daher.
> mfg



Was hast Du denn bitte für ein Switch gefahren!? Im Bikepark Sorgen um die Schwingen machen ist für mich absolut nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## neikless (1. März 2010)

spreche dem ss rein gar nichts ab ,
aber das es haltbarer oder ruhiger usw sein soll halte ich für (mich) unnachvollziehbar,
beim slayer brechen ja bekannterweise die achsen am Hauptlager
leider hat rocky beim ss die selben teile verbaut  warten wir es ab !
soweit mein eindruck ! 

Rocky Mountain SLAYER SS =  park slope style trail fun bike !!!
Switch = mehr  Park/Freeride /Trail


----------



## gobo (1. März 2010)

steht in meiner foto galerie!!
na es waren aber auch schon einige dennen die schwinge gebrochen ist!
waren da nicht auch welche im switch tread??
da war doch auch einer im bike markt der den rahmen hat *******n lassen!!
na ich weiß net,dann doch lieber das ss!!


----------



## blaubaer (1. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> 30 cm mehr federweg


 
poah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (1. März 2010)

Gobo, das war doch eine SL-Version, da gab es durchaus mal Probleme. Aber wenn man das letzte Switch (178mm) nimmt, dann gibt es da keinen Grund, sich um etwas Sorge zu machen.


----------



## gobo (2. März 2010)

meins ist doch ein sl,deswegen doch auch!!aber ist doch auch egal.
ach sagmal el lingo haste mal an mich gedacht in sachen prospekt??????

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (2. März 2010)

Nee, habe ich grade völlig vregessen. Um welchen ging es denn?


----------



## gobo (2. März 2010)

2004 und wenn du noch einen 2006 hast wäre es perfekt!!

mfg


----------



## neikless (2. März 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wiegt jedenfalls ca.300 gramm weniger als ein 07er Switch



also mit dem 07 switch verglichen  ich bleib dabei !
beides gute bikes aber nicht in der selben liga !


----------



## bestmove (2. März 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> also mit dem 07 switch verglichen



Ja, verglichen mit 07er Switch. Allerdings mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern  SS mit FOX DHX5 Coil, Switch mit Roco TST R Coil beide mit original Stahlfeder.



neikless schrieb:


> beides gute bikes aber nicht in der selben liga !



Auf jeden Fall, ich denke das 06/07er Switch kann man noch ne Spur härter rannehmen.


----------



## neikless (2. März 2010)

genau , da haben wirs doch !


----------



## gobo (2. März 2010)

nie im leben!


----------



## njoerd (2. März 2010)

was würdet ihr mir so als dämpfer und federgabel empfehlen?


----------



## el Lingo (2. März 2010)

55 RC3 und Roco Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (3. März 2010)

....ich bin echt marzocchi fan - aber in diesem fall finde ich die 36er van besser  gruß jako


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2010)

nur so zur info, falls jemand eins sucht, heute morgen drüber gestolpert 

Slayer SS zum Verkauf    

nicht meins, das ist inzwischen schon weg


----------



## gobo (3. März 2010)

ja da stimme ich jako zu,wenn eine fox 36 r o. rc!


----------



## bestmove (3. März 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> 55 RC3 und Roco Coil



yep 

Die 2010er RC3 macht sich bisher sehr gut  wobei man mit ne 36er Fox VAN auch nie was falsch machen kann.
Bei den Dämpfern bleibt aber der Roco Coil TST R mein Favorit.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

kann über die Fox 36 vor allem die Van auch nur gutes Sagen ! TOP


----------



## njoerd (3. März 2010)

danke  
tendiere auch zur 36 van 
beim dämpfer noch unschlüssig 
aber ihr würdet sagen roco tst und/oder welchen von fox? dhx 4.0 oder 5.0?


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

dhx 5.0 !


----------



## bestmove (3. März 2010)

einen Coil DHX 5.0 habe ich in nagelneu rumliegen, falls Bedarf besteht


----------



## gobo (3. März 2010)

mal ne frage:
wieso lieber einen dämpfer von mz als einen fox?wo liegt da der unterschied
ausser vieleicht im preis?
bin bis jetzt nur den roco wc/stahlfeder im rmx gefahren und jaa der ist geil.aber der fox im ss ist auch von der performance echt schnack.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (3. März 2010)

Hängt wohl auch immer vom Einsatzgebiet ab. Ich bevorzuge den Roco wegen dem TST. Auf FR-Touren gefällt mir das wesentlich besser als das PP von Fox.


----------



## neikless (3. März 2010)

stimmt TST/Mz geht einfacher/besser als PP/Fox
ich würde auf beides verzichten können


----------



## el Lingo (3. März 2010)

Ich hab zum Beispiel im SXC die 55 TST Micro und den Roco Air TST. Die bieten exakt die gleichen Einstellmöglichkeiten (Luftdruck, Progression, Zugstufe, TST) und lassen sich daher perfkt aufeinander abstimmen. deswegen bin ich für MZ vorne und hinten.


----------



## gobo (3. März 2010)

ja aber nachher auf der strecke merkt man doch den unterschied nicht,oder doch??
kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das da soviel unterschied ist!
na egal.


----------



## gauchel (26. März 2010)

sag mal weiss einer obs das slayer ss schon in gift grün gibt?
suche wie ein blöder nach dem teil,habs bis jetzt nur in der freeride im super enduro test gesehen;-(


----------



## bestmove (26. März 2010)

jep, bei CRC zum Bespiel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (26. März 2010)

cool thx


----------



## gauchel (28. März 2010)

weiss einer obs das grüne auch als rahmen kit gibt?


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. März 2010)

Nur als Komplettrad.

Grüße,


----------



## gauchel (30. März 2010)

alles klar,vielen dank,dann wirds evtl.doch das gelbe;-)


----------



## heat (31. März 2010)

Kann mir ma wer die Einbaulänge vom Dämpfer sagen?
Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## bestmove (31. März 2010)

200x57


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. April 2010)




----------



## njoerd (26. April 2010)

ziemlich geil  leider steh ich nicht so auf die blaue nabe, aber der rest ist hammer 
hast du ne partlist und gewicht am start? 
achso und wie macht sich der dämpfer?  bin am überlegen mir einen neuen zu holen


----------



## gobo (26. April 2010)

ja das mit dem dämpfer würde mich auch interessieren weil ich von luft auf stahlfeder umbauen möchte.


----------



## Jeru (29. April 2010)

einfach hammer das ss vom mario ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Mai 2010)

das ist doch nicht wirklich deins , oder Mario?
Sieht so überhaupt nicht nach deinem Style und erst recht nicht nach deinen Sponsoren!


----------



## heat (3. Mai 2010)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen was der SS Rahmen wiegt? Danke schonmal.


----------



## bestmove (3. Mai 2010)

ca. 4800gr inkl. Dämpfer ...


----------



## heat (4. Mai 2010)

okay, super! Vielen dank!


----------



## cmon (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

da mir das SS ganz gut gefällt und ich noch einen light freeride enduro bike will, hab ich mal durch den bikepark geschaut. dort wird eins angeboten in größe s. jetzt meine frage, ich bin 1.80m groß, ich hab die befürchtung, das es doch etwas klein ist und mir m wohl besser liegt. es wird ja auch eins in gelb in m angeboten, das gefällt mir auch ganz gut. also was meint ihr? lieber m oder s? nimmt sich das viel? laut maßtabelle sinds schon 3 cm am oberrohr. 

danke schon mal für die hilfe.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Mai 2010)

m


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2010)

der unterschied zw. S und M ist schon recht groß ! 

nimm M 

ein slayer sxc reicht vielleicht auch  (lightfreeride)


----------



## njoerd (9. Mai 2010)

ich fahre das in M und bin 1.80 groß. fahre es auch als mini flatline 
ein kollege hat das als slopetyler in S der ist aber auch locker 7 cm kleiner als ich.


----------



## cmon (9. Mai 2010)

alles klar 3 mal eindeutig M reicht mir aus, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht... dann wirds M werden.

über das SXC hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, bin da noch etwas unentschlossen, vll geh ich diese woche mal zum händler und fahr die beide mal probe. Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Wenn einer von euch ein SS in M verkaufen will, einfach anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (9. Mai 2010)

ich behalte mein ss, so die hammer kiste, auch wenn ich noch alle original parts dran hab bis auf den lenker und kefü, aber das wird noch, und es ist so die kleine wendige bügelkiste  
teste die näcshten wochen mal den bikepark


----------



## el Lingo (9. Mai 2010)

Du wohnst im Deister, was willst Du da mit nem Park?


----------



## bestmove (9. Mai 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> ich behalte mein ss, so die hammer kiste, auch wenn ich noch alle original parts dran hab bis auf den lenker und kefü, aber das wird noch, und es ist so die *kleine wendige bügelkiste*
> teste die näcshten wochen mal den bikepark



... kann man so stehen lassen


----------



## njoerd (9. Mai 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Du wohnst im Deister, was willst Du da mit nem Park?



deister ist auch hammer, eigentlich geiler als ein parc, weil so viele versch strecken 
aber ich fahre erst seit 8 monaten incl dem total tollem winter  und wollte einfach mal den park ausprobiren


----------



## gobo (10. Mai 2010)

moin

würde gern wissen welche federrate im ss 396 original drin ist,weiss das jemand?500er?

besten dank


----------



## heat (10. Mai 2010)

So seit letzter Woche geselle ich mich jetzt mal hier noch mit dazu^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (10. Mai 2010)

heiß 
die 55 gefällt mir optisch nicht, aber sonst  
bekomme ich noch ein foto von der antriebsseite?


----------



## heat (10. Mai 2010)

Joa, das die Standartausstattung. An meinem Flatty mach ich jetzt noch die Kefü und den Sattel, dann ist es vollendet, dann steht das Projekt Slayer an. Die 55 ist okay, nen halbs Jahr kann ich die schon noch fahren. Nen Foto Von der Antriebsseite kann ich die Tage mal machen.

Hier mal noch Rücken an Rücken^^


----------



## njoerd (11. Mai 2010)

schick schick 
son schickes flatline muss ich mir auch nochmal gönnen


----------



## heat (11. Mai 2010)

Joa, steckt viel Arbeit und Liebe drin!


----------



## gobo (12. Mai 2010)

heat:
was haste denn da für ne federstärke drin?ist die original??

mfg


----------



## heat (12. Mai 2010)

ist ne 500er


----------



## njoerd (17. Mai 2010)

wollte mein slayer mit einer air federgabel ausstatten, was denkt ihr passt besser? die lyric dh solo air oder die 36 talas (nur wegen der schwarzen farbe ) oder was sagt ihr? der federweg von 160/170mm sollte wohl nicht überschritten werden, oder? sonst würde noch die totem dh solo air und die 36 talas mit 180mm federweg in frage kommen.


----------



## gobo (17. Mai 2010)

mach ne fox 36rc2 rein mit 160mm fw das ist optimalfahre es selber so und bin voll zufrieden!!

mfg


----------



## heat (22. Mai 2010)

da haben sich zwei lieb!


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre einen MZ Coil TST R im SS. Finde der rauscht ziemlich schnell durch den Federweg und ist schnell mal am Anschlag. Was wäre eine mögliche Abhilfe, mehr Druck im PiggyPack oder kann der Dämpfer einen Defekt haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (21. Juni 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich fahre einen MZ Coil TST R im SS. Finde der rauscht ziemlich schnell durch den Federweg und ist schnell mal am Anschlag. Was wäre eine mögliche Abhilfe, mehr Druck im PiggyPack oder kann der Dämpfer einen Defekt haben?



weniger schnitzel essen und weniger bier trinken  ich hab im piggypack 12 bar - aber damit erreichst du nicht viel wenn der dämpfer zu weich ist....da brauchst du halt die nächste federhärte....gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2010)

Jako schrieb:


> weniger schnitzel essen und weniger bier trinken  ich hab im piggypack 12 bar - aber damit erreichst du nicht viel wenn der dämpfer zu weich ist....da brauchst du halt die nächste federhärte....gruß jako



 die Biervariante ist aber die Übelste 
Uff, neue Feder ... ich hatte es befürchtet dabei ist doch schon eine 600er Titanfeder (bei ca. 95kg) drin


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht nimmt Dir ja jemand die 600er ab ;-)


----------



## Gagl (21. Juni 2010)

kann mir jemand die Kettenlinie des slayer ss verraten?
danke


----------



## bestmove (23. Juni 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Vielleicht nimmt Dir ja jemand die 600er ab ;-)


So wirds wohl kommen ... marktgerechte Angebote --> PN 

Die 600er Nuke Proof war im Switch super, warum nicht im SS ... hängt das mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis zusammen?


----------



## milan 85 (25. Juli 2010)

servus 
heute beim fahren ist mir der bolzen in dem hauptgelenk durchgebrochen. und beim genauem hinsehen ist mit aufgefallen das der hinterbau ca. 4 mm nach recht verzogen ist!

habt ihr ne ahnung was man da machen kann? 
weil rocky mountain schreibt ja das wenn etwas verzogen ist, dass es kein garantiefall ist...


----------



## neikless (26. Juli 2010)

lieder nichts neues bei rocky brechen immer wieder bolzen ...

hier bei meinem Flatline , rocky hat im 2. jahr die achsen dicker gemacht ...




an meinem slayer habe ich 3 achsen in 2 tagen gebrochen ...




hatte zeitweise daran gedacht mir eine achse aus stahl drehen o. drehen zu lassen !
... das slayer 30 und die alten new slayer hatten noch die achse mit
dem außen sechskant diese hält deutlich besser !

auf jeden fall wäre es für slayer rider sinnvoll immer einen bolzen als ersatz dabei zu haben
ausgetauscht ist er schnell ... sonst ist der urlaub vielleicht schneller vorbei als einem lieb ist,
so der fall bei einem slayer rider in meiner gruppe in finale letzes jahr , ja ja leider eben kein einzelfall.

wenn der rahmen wirklich so sehr verzogen ist sollte rocky min. einen
günstigen ersatzrahmen anbieten (crash-re-placement) , aber wenn das resultat ist von fehlerhaften bolzen ist wäre das für mich eigentlich ein garantiefall.


----------



## gobo (26. Juli 2010)

aber die brechen doch nicht mal eben so??!und das ss soll ja noch ein slopestyler sein,na ich weiss net.da würd ich ausrasten!!

mfg


----------



## bestmove (27. Juli 2010)

Bei mir brechen keine Bolzen trotz des schweren Knochenbaues 


By the Way: Es ist soweit für die 600er Feder -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/288772/cat/500 

Tausch gegen eine 650er Titan auch denkbar ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (3. November 2010)

hat jemand hier den direkten vergleich zw. einem Slayer SXC und SS? wie tourentauglich ist das SS? das gewicht ist mir da eher egal, ich meine eher den lenk- bzw sitzwinkel. ach ja, und falls jemand mit einem SS gerne auf einen SXC-rahmen umsteigen würde, ich hätte evtl. interesse an einem tausch...


----------



## njoerd (4. November 2010)

fahre damit auch touren, max 50 km, aber nur normale steigungen, kurzve knackige geht auch noch, bin nur mit einem 36er kb unterwegs, hab ein 780er lenker drauf und den dämpfer schön weich. der hinterbau wippt kaum. wollte es mir auch ein bisschen tourenfreundlicher umbauen, da noch ein dicker bock kommt. hab an ein 2tes kb gedacht und ein luftsetup, hoffe das ich um die 16kg komme werde.
möglich ist alles, im vergleich zum neuem slayer aber kein vergleich, das geht ja berghoch ab wie eine rakete.
noch was vergessen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2010)

hab ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, dass mein SXC ein 19er ist, also falls jemand interesse an einem tausch hätte, dann wär die größe günstig 

@njoerd: danke für die info! so ein unzerstörbares enduro kann schon was...

wie fährt sich's mit einem luftdämpfer? der roco tst air (mein lieblingsdämpfer im SXC, der geht dermaßen sensationell...) wird wohl auch nicht ohne weiteres in den rahmen passen, oder?


----------



## njoerd (4. November 2010)

Der kommt erst zu Weihnachten  wollte den Vivid Air mal antesten. 
Der Umbau erfolgt jetzt über die Wintersaison.


----------



## gobo (5. November 2010)

also ich hab den dhx air 4.0 drin(serie!)und muß sagen das ich so nicht ganz zufrieden bin.zum einen ein ewiges einstellen ob man tour fährt oder park zum anderen sieht eine gute performance anders auch.werde diesen wohl auch mal durch was besseres ersetzten,dann wohl stahlfeder!!

mfg


----------



## njoerd (5. November 2010)

Meinst du ein Luftdämpfer macht keinen Sinn im Slayer?
Habe zzt den Van R drin, geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (5. November 2010)

ob das sinn macht sollte jeder selbst entscheiden,was mich etwas stört ist das ansprechverhalten.kann auch am dämpfer liegen weil die jungs hier aus dem rocky tread ja mehr auf den roco air stehen und dieser auch sahne funzen muß/soll.
bin mit meinem mal die dh in w.-berg runter und da merkte ich schon das der dämpfer nicht ganz der gabel folgen kann.zum anderen ist da noch das gewicht wenn man mal was tourt,aber andererseits die paar gramm machen die sau auch net fett.

mfg


----------



## njoerd (5. November 2010)

ich bin irgendwie kein MZ Fan 
der Vivid Air wird ja hoch gelobt, vielleicht macht er sich ganz gut im Slayer.
bis Weihnachten habe ich ja noch ein wenig Zeit zum überlegen


----------



## Freerider69 (11. November 2010)

Ich werde mit warscheinlich ein Elka rein baun mit Titanfeder. Der wird ja auch hoch gelobt


----------



## el Lingo (26. November 2010)

Ich habe da gerade etwas im Wohnzimmer stehen und bin mir noch nicht sicher, welche Galel ich einbauen werde. Ich habe eine 36 Floar R, eine Marzocchi 55 Micro Air Ti und eine 66 RC3 daheim. Die Fox gefällt mir so gar nicht, die 66 RC3 hat mir zu viel Federweg fürs Bike und bei der 55 bin ich mich unsicher, wie viel Park und Heavy Trails sie verträgt. Optional denke ich noch über eine 66 ATA RC3 nach, die bietet eigentlich alles, was ich will: Federweg um 160mm, Druck- und Zugstufe, gut abstimmbar.

Was meinst Ihr zur 55 bzw. 66?


----------



## njoerd (26. November 2010)

ich persöhnlich versuche den Federweg hintne und vorne einigermaßen gleich zu lassen, werde mir jetzt zum jahreswechsel eine Lyric solo air dh einbauen, das sind dann 170mm vorn zu 160mm hinten.

aber wenn du beide daheim hast, warum testest du sie nicht einfach aus  einen Tag die, den anderen Tag die nächste  wir können dann auch zusammen fahren  
Wohlfühlfeelingsache würde ich mal sagen


----------



## el Lingo (26. November 2010)

Weil sie alle neu sind und ich die eine oder andere auch so verkaufen möchte. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber Deiner Meinung, FW vorne und hinten einigermaßen gleich macht Sinn.


----------



## njoerd (26. November 2010)

ein bisschen vorsichtig fahren und dann geht das schon?!?!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (27. November 2010)

Hiho!
Überlege mir nen Slayer SS Rahmen zu holen, und frage mich nun welche Größe ich sinnvollerweise wähle...
bin 1,84m groß...
wäre echt lieb wenn der eine oder andere hier was dazu sagen könnte und posten könnte welche größe er fährt!
danke im vorraus!


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2010)

bin 1.80 fahre M, passt gut, bin flink mit unterwegs. genau das was ich von dem Bike wollte. 
Wo wohnst du, könnte dir evtl. ein Testritt anbieten  zufällig irgendwo in NDS am Deister?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (28. November 2010)

Hiho, das wäre cool! wohne in der nähe von siegen, fahre aber nach weihnachten mal wieder in richtung norden... würd dir dann nochmal ne pm schreiben wenn ich weiß wann und so... wieviel zoll ist größe m?
verwirrt mich gerad ein wenig weil teilweise die größen in 15/16/18 zoll angegeben sind und teilweise in xs/s/m/l ... fahre jetzt nochn specialized sx trail in L und komme da mit der größe gut klar eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moritz.muhr (28. November 2010)

wie schwer ist das bike welches turbo lenzen reingestellt hat?

auf seite 2


----------



## el Lingo (28. November 2010)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hiho, das wäre cool! wohne in der nähe von siegen, fahre aber nach weihnachten mal wieder in richtung norden... würd dir dann nochmal ne pm schreiben wenn ich weiß wann und so... wieviel zoll ist größe m?
> verwirrt mich gerad ein wenig weil teilweise die größen in 15/16/18 zoll angegeben sind und teilweise in xs/s/m/l ... fahre jetzt nochn specialized sx trail in L und komme da mit der größe gut klar eigentlich



In dem Fall solltest Du wohl eher eins in L nehmen. Ich habe mich mit meinen 1,93m auch mal auf das Bike vom Njoerd gesetzt, für mich viel zu kurz und daher L genommen. Das SX ist ja auch nicht so kurz, Du würdest Dich auf M sehr beengt fühlen.

Zu meinem Gabel-Problem: Die 55 Micro Air Ti macht ausgepackt auf jeden Fall schon einen guten Eindruck, aber ich denke, eine 66 würde dem Bike besser stehen.


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2010)

ok, mach das.
ich weiß nicht so recht wie viel zoll das sind, müsste ich mal anchschauen, wenn ich zu hause bin.




Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Hiho, das wäre cool! wohne in der nähe von siegen, fahre aber nach weihnachten mal wieder in richtung norden... würd dir dann nochmal ne pm schreiben wenn ich weiß wann und so... wieviel zoll ist größe m?
> verwirrt mich gerad ein wenig weil teilweise die größen in 15/16/18 zoll angegeben sind und teilweise in xs/s/m/l ... fahre jetzt nochn specialized sx trail in L und komme da mit der größe gut klar eigentlich


----------



## Jako (29. November 2010)

moritz.muhr schrieb:


> wie schwer ist das bike welches turbo lenzen reingestellt hat?
> 
> auf seite 2



hi, meins (auf der selben seite) wiegt 16,0 kg, dem mario seins ist zwar ein "S" auf grund der schweren Bellacoola Laufräder, diabolus kefü, 5050, sattel.... tippe ich auf 17,0 kg....  gruß jako


----------



## Jako (29. November 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> ok, mach das.
> ich weiß nicht so recht wie viel zoll das sind, müsste ich mal anchschauen, wenn ich zu hause bin.



M ist 18" - man sollte sich aber nur an der oberrohrlänge orientieren und die ist dann 571mm. ich bin 183cm und fahre M, 596mm oberrohrlänge (Gr. L) kam für mich für einen wendigen slopestyler nicht in frage. gruß jako

p.s. ich verkaufe meins, kpl. oder in einzelteilen.....


----------



## gobo (29. November 2010)

m ist 17,5"!!!!!!


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2010)

meine ich auch! war mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Jako (29. November 2010)

....ach so, ihr wolltet es gemessen haben.... ich dachte den vergleich von den zollangaben zu den S/M/L-angaben. 17,5" gab es da meines wissens nicht und die oberrohrlängen haben sich auch nicht verändert, oder? gruß jako


----------



## gobo (29. November 2010)

seat tube und wheelbase ist verschieden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal eine erste Preview...



Aber bei der Gabel bin ich noch immer unsicher, 2010er 55 Micro Air ti oder 2009er 66 ATA RC3


----------



## bestmove (19. Dezember 2010)

Schön  das weißrote ist auch sehr sexy!


----------



## newbiker95 (23. Dezember 2010)

Hab jetzt hier auch nochmal ne Frage:
Habe evtl. die mÃ¶glich ein slayer ss 350 von 09 zu bekommen.
Gibt es im Angebot bei meinem Ã¶rtlich hÃ¤ndler fÃ¼r 1295 â¬.
fand den Preis eigl ziemlich guut xD 
Jetzt wollt ich nur wissen ob es bei den 09ern iwelche macken oda so gab?
Achso und mit der ausstattung bin ich auch zufrieden 

GruÃ Jonas


----------



## el Lingo (24. Dezember 2010)

Kaufen!


----------



## njoerd (24. Dezember 2010)

gönns dir!!

einzige Macke ist das Gewicht, wenn du ein Leichtbaufetischist bist


----------



## newbiker95 (24. Dezember 2010)

ey ganz erlich...
scheis ma aufs gewicht xDD
asoo und danke für die empfelung ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (24. Dezember 2010)

bin gespannt auf Bilder


----------



## JOGA72 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo RM Freunde, wir haben ein paar Hammerangebote für euch :
Rocky Mountain Flatline UNTLD Modell 2009 - 2190,90Euro / 1 x Größe S (Hammerschmidt)
Rocky Mountan Flatline FR Modell 2010 - 1.844,90 Euro / 1 x Größe S
Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 70 Modell 2009 - 2.290Euro / 1 x Größe 18"
Rocky Mountain Slayer 50 Modell 2009 - 1.895Euro / 1 x Größe 18"
Rocky Mountain Flatline SE Rahmen Modell 2009 (Purple) - 1.799Euro / Größe 1 x 17"
Rocky Mountain Flatline Pro Rahmen Modell 2008 -(Gold) - 1.299Euro / Größe Large
Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 70 Rahmen Modell 2008 - 1.179Euro / Größe 18"
Rocky Mountain Flatline Park 2010 / 2.999,9oEuro / Größe Large

weitere Räder auf Anfrage

[email protected]
www.bike-infection.de


----------



## Black-Down (26. Dezember 2010)

hey welches Einbaumaß(Hinterachse) hat der Rocky Slayer SS 350


----------



## gobo (26. Dezember 2010)

135mm!!


----------



## Black-Down (26. Dezember 2010)

ah ok danke


----------



## el Lingo (26. Dezember 2010)

135/10mm, also hier mit Steckachse und nicht der normale Schnellspanner, darauf musst Du achten.


----------



## Black-Down (26. Dezember 2010)

ja also das geht schon auch mit schnellspann...geht beim giant reign auch trotz 10mm 
wichtig war nur die einbaubreite...aber danke


----------



## gobo (27. Dezember 2010)

nene kollege das ist schon wichtig,weil du die achse klemmen tust.ich hatte die achse von hope drin hatte aber auch gedacht da kannste alles kein klemmen,ist aber nicht so!!


----------



## Black-Down (27. Dezember 2010)

ah oh na dann eben nicht 
danke


----------



## el Lingo (29. Dezember 2010)

So, heute bei Reset Racing in Hannovre gewesen und ein paar Dinge abgeholt, den FSA Steuersatz ausgebaut, morgen kommt der hier rein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (30. Dezember 2010)

So, der Steuersatz ist drin und das Reset Tool zeigt mal wieder, wie gut Made in Germany sein sein: Gleitlager im Dämpfer wechseln dauert damit keine zwei Minuten. Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## njoerd (30. Dezember 2010)

fottoo


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2011)

Da es ja draussen immer noch stark verschneit ist, habe ich mich mal in eine Halle aufgemacht, um mir mal einen Eindruck vom Bike zu machen. Das SS fühlt sich sehr gut udn wendig an, verleitet direkt dazu, das Bike in der Luft zu bewegen. Ich hatte den Roco Air drin, mit ordentlich Druck, dann daheim noch den Roco Coil eingebaut, der fühlt sich im Bike wesentlich passender an.


----------



## njoerd (3. Januar 2011)

ich will fotos


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2011)

Da es noch nciht fertig ist, musst Du Dich noch gedulden. Aber ich freue mich schon sehr, dsa Bike auf die Trails zu bringen. Ich denke, dass es deutlich besser als das Switch gehen wird.


----------



## gobo (3. Januar 2011)

also zum touren fand ich das switch besser!
aber wehe du gehst in den park da geht das ss richtig ab!!!!

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2011)

Also das Switch sehe ich jetzt auch nciht als Tourenbike, wurde in der Bike sogar mal als das perfekte Freeride-Bike gelobt. Geht zwar auch bergauf, aber da gibt es besseres. Aber dass das SS gut abgehen wird, glaube ich schon jetzt.


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute! ich wollte euch ein gute laune verbreiten. Ich hab n paar videosauf youtube hochgeladen da ich selbst auchn Slayer ss fahre. vielleicht gefällt es ja, mfg chris

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-o-IiWEsP8&feature=related"]YouTube        - Secret Freeride Spot Trashmountain[/nomedia]


----------



## C_marksStereo (3. Januar 2011)

achso das is der dazugehörig videochannel.   http://www.youtube.com/user/SportsMediaLeipzig?feature=mhum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Roco Air drin, mit ordentlich Druck, dann daheim noch den Roco Coil eingebaut, der fühlt sich im Bike wesentlich passender an.


----------



## 2o83 (3. Januar 2011)

Moin, besitze jetzt ein Slayer SS 2010, kann mir einer sagen welche ISCG-Aufnahme das hat, ob "old" oder "05"? Thx


----------



## Jako (5. Januar 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Moin, besitze jetzt ein Slayer SS 2010, kann mir einer sagen welche ISCG-Aufnahme das hat, ob "old" oder "05"? Thx



.....old - standart - normal..... gruß jako


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Januar 2011)

son auspresswerkzeug kannste dir auch selber drehen


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2011)

Mag sein, aber dafür brauche ich zunächst die Möglichkeit, zu drehen. Dafür fehlt mir aber die Drehmaschine und dazu auch noch die Lust.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (11. Januar 2011)

hätste was gesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2011)

Danke für das Angebot, aber die paar  für das Tool hatte ich dann auch noch über


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2011)

Langsam nimmt es Gestalt an:


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. Januar 2011)

fein


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Januar 2011)

Du haust auch schon wieder alles raus, oder! Oh man, fein fein.
Ich hab schon wieder vergessen welche Gabel drin ist. 55 oder?


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die 55 Micro Air ti eingebaut. Jetzt noch die Kurbeln und dann passt es erstmal bis auf wenige Kleinigkeiten. Habe den Lenker gestern eingebaut, optisch ist er mir aber schon etwas zu breit. Werde ihn aber erstmal testfahren.


----------



## Jako (14. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Habe den Lenker gestern eingebaut, optisch ist er mir aber schon etwas zu breit. Werde ihn aber erstmal testfahren.



ich hatte meinen roten auf 730mm abgesägt, jetzt habe ich auf meinem gelben SS einen schwarzen atlas mit 785mm, sieht zwar fett breit aus - fährt sich aber super  ...und solange du nicht wie in ogau durch enge bäume durch mußt ist die breite nur von vorteil. gruß jako


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, ein bisschen wenidig soll das Bike ja auch noch sein, aber ich werde es erstmal so testen, bevor ich da etwas kürze. Enge Bäume können aber schon mal vorkommen. Da gibt es dann nur eins: ab in den Manual und Lenker 45° einschlagen


----------



## kuaoimbiker (15. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Ich werde mir ein Slayer ss se in 18" aufbauen.

Kann man mit einer Körpergröße von etwa 180cm und einer entsprechenden Sattelstütze auch mal gemäßigte Anstiege ==> Freeridetouren in Angriff nehmen?

Weiß jemand das Maß des Tretlagergehäuses - Breite Tretlager?

Vielen Dank,

Roman


----------



## el Lingo (15. Januar 2011)

Innenlager-Breite ist 73mm. Heute ist das letzt Paket angekommen, nun ist es komplett.


----------



## Jako (15. Januar 2011)

hi, 18" passt gut für dich, ich fahre mein ss jetzt auch 2-fach vorne mit atlas kefü. freeridetouren gehen sehr gut, alles unter 20% kann man ganz gut fahren. tretlagerbreite ist 68mm. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (15. Januar 2011)

Man, der Kurbel-Wechsel war echt ein hartes Stück Arbeit, vor allem dann, wenn man die Kurbel dann noch 2 Mal runter nehmen muss. Hat sich aber gelohnt, so wird es morgen eingefahren:


----------



## bestmove (15. Januar 2011)

Echt schön geworden, gefällt


----------



## njoerd (16. Januar 2011)

ich war gestern schon  
schön ist es geworden! 
was wiegt es? 
wie ist die erste Fahrt "gefahren"?


----------



## kuaoimbiker (16. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Ist die Tretlagerbreite nun 68mm oder 73mm?

Ich möchte vorne 2fach fahren - ist auch beim Slayer SS SE 2009 eine Umwerfermontage mit Zugführung usw. möglich?

Vielen Dank,

Roman


----------



## el Lingo (16. Januar 2011)

Zum Gewicht kann ich noch nichts sagen, wohl aber zum Fahrgefühl. Ich muss mich noch ein bisschen mehr drauf einfahren, die so tiefe Front ist ungewohnt, ebenso der breite Lenker. Wenn es in Schwung kommt, dann läuft es super, im Moment könnte es noch ein bisschen wenidiger sein, mit dem Air Roco und viel Druck war es da. Spaß macht es aber schon. Heute Ladies, Farnweg, Barbie und Mögebier...


----------



## Jako (16. Januar 2011)

....73mm stimmt schon, wollte damit schreiben das du eine 68-73mm kurbel bzw lager brauchst - nicht wie beim flatline 83mm...... gruß jako
p.s. die atlas-kefü kannst du nur mit extra fräs- bzw. bastelarbeit montieren.....


----------



## njoerd (16. Januar 2011)

yeah top, auf dem Farnweg fühl ich mich mit dem Bock am wohlsten  
ich finde es sehr wendig  jetzt mit der 170er Lyric sogar bedeutend laufruhiger als mit der "150"er Domain und dem  van-r..
ich hoffe ich darf mal probesitzen, wenn ich dich sehe  

was denkt ihr, kann man an Gewicht aus dem Slayer rausholen, also das Endgewicht.


----------



## Jako (17. Januar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> was denkt ihr, kann man an Gewicht aus dem Slayer rausholen, also das Endgewicht.







wie abgebildet 16,0 kg - rausholen kann man noch....vorbau, reifen und luftdämpfer.... 15,0 sollten problemlos gehen, dann wird es langsam sinnfrei.... gruß jako


----------



## kuaoimbiker (17. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Ich möchte beim SlayerSS SE 2009 gerne vorne einen Umwerfer mit 2 fach Kurbel fahren.

Ein "Umwerferturm" ist anscheinend vorhanden - wie verläuft der Schaltzug? Ist dafür der Zuganschlag am Unterrohr rechts oben? Gibts denn Unten auch noch einen Zuganschlag, oder irgendwie ein Kunststoffgleitstück über das Tretlagergeäuse?

Danke vielmals,

Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (17. Januar 2011)

Mal eine Frage an die, die dsa SS mit Roco Coil fahren: Habt Ihr da auch so wenig Platz zwischen Zugstufen-Schraube und dem Deckel des Umwerferturmes?


----------



## bestmove (18. Januar 2011)

Ja, dem ist so. Nicht schön aber scheint dauerhaft zu funktionieren.


----------



## njoerd (18. Januar 2011)

top danke  
weiß auch zufällig jemand was der der Rahmen von 2008 in M ohne Dämpfer wiegt?


----------



## ma.schino (18. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die, die dsa SS mit Roco Coil fahren: Habt Ihr da auch so wenig Platz zwischen Zugstufen-Schraube und dem Deckel des Umwerferturmes?



Schönes SS hast Du da ! Fährst Du eigentlich 10fach und was für ein Blatt fährst Du vorne ?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2011)

Danke Dir! Ich habe eine 11-28er Kasette (9-fach) und vorne ein 36er Blatt. Das Ss geht damit ein gutes Stück besser bergauf als das Switch mit seinem 38er vorne.


----------



## ma.schino (18. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Danke Dir! Ich habe eine 11-28er Kasette (9-fach) und vorne ein 36er Blatt. Das Ss geht damit ein gutes Stück besser bergauf als das Switch mit seinem 38er vorne.



38-28 als kleinster Gang hört sich immer noch recht krass an - Ich würde damit kaum irgendwo hoch kommen.

Bin am Überlegen mein UZZI auf 10 zu 1 umzurüsten. Man könnte damit hinten bis auf 36 hoch. Vorne fahr ich im Moment ein 34er das wäre dann ein fast steilwandtauglicher Gang - mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2011)

Ach, einfach ein bisschen öfter mit dem Bike den Berg hoch, das ganze komplett im Stehen, dann stört Dich das bald nicht mehr.


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2011)

Schönes Rad El Lingo, viel Spaß damit. Gefällt mir vom Gesamtbild wirklich hervorragend.


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2011)

@El Lingo: Bestes SS das ich je gesehen habe. Super stimmig aufgebaut.
Ich würde allerdings noch Straitline Pedale dranschrauben.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2011)

Danke dafür! Die Pedalen sind auch nicht final so geplant. Es soll was recht leichtes verbaut werden. Wenn Straitline, dann was schwarzes, das Bike hat schon genug rot. Maximal noch eine rote Sattelklemme, dafür möchte ich aber noch einen schwarzen Sattel verbauen.

Zum Wochenende tausche ich noch mal die Gabel, die Micro Air ti wird gegen eine weisse 55 RC3 getauscht, was besser mit dem Roco Coil harmonisiert. Ich bin gespannt, wie es dann auf dem Trail liegt.


----------



## [email protected] (20. Januar 2011)

Die Straitlines in schwarz sehen super aus. Leider wiegen Sie auch einiges mehr...
Hab sie gestern an mein Switch geschraubt. Stehe da vor ähnlicher Problematik. Ich will auch nicht zu viel rot verbauen.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2011)

Das Thema Farbe ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu handhaben, wenn man die alten Rockies bis etwa 1998 noch kennt. Da war die Schrift immer zweifarbig, die Hauptfarbe fand sich dabei immer in Kurbeln, Steuersatz, Lenker und Sattelklemme wieder, oft hatte die Gabel dann die andere Farbe. So ähnlich mache ich es jetzt auch...


----------



## irmgard (20. Januar 2011)

@El Lingo: geiles teil muss ich sagen. dagegen sieht meins echt voll kacke aus.
beneide dich sehr.
viel spaß damit.

mfg irmi


----------



## el Lingo (21. Januar 2011)

Ach, es geht doch primär nicht darum, wie es aussieht, sondern was Du mit machst. Komm mal mit dem Bike in den Deister, dann fahren wir eine Runde.


----------



## irmgard (21. Januar 2011)

in den deister????
wo is das?


----------



## el Lingo (21. Januar 2011)

Bei Hannover, das Trail-Mekka des Nordens. Einfach mal in meine Fotos schauen, da siehst Du ein paar Bilder. Oder bei Youtube, meld Dich einfach, wenn Du mal nen Guide brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (21. Januar 2011)

dann komme ich mit


----------



## irmgard (22. Januar 2011)

@ el lingo   komme gern drauf zurück.
was sind das für reifen die du drauf hast? von maxxis hab ich gesehen. aber welche?


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2011)

Swamp Thing in 2.5
Habe seit Freitag anstatt der 55 Micrp Air ti eine 55 RC3 drin. Die Gabel ist deutlich passender zum Dämpfer, dazu ist sie die sensibelste Gabel seit meiner Z150, evtl. sogar noch besser. Das ist echt der Wahnsinn, Losbrechmoment ist Null.


----------



## kuaoimbiker (26. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Ich hab jetzt bei meinem SlayerSS se einen Fox dhx5 coil drin.

Verbaut ist standardmäßig eine 550er Feder.

Welche Erfahrung habt Ihr - passt die Feder für ca 70kg fahrfertig?

MFG aus`m Oberland,

Roman


----------



## numinisflo (26. Januar 2011)

Bei solchen Dingen hilft ein spring calculator:

LINK


----------



## kuaoimbiker (26. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Den Rechner hatte ich schon vorher benutzt - mich hätten tatsächliche Erfahrungswerte / evtl. Abweichungen im SlayerSS Rahmen interessiert



MFG


----------



## JOGA72 (26. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ach, es geht doch primär nicht darum, wie es aussieht, sondern was Du mit machst. Komm mal mit dem Bike in den Deister, dann fahren wir eine Runde.




ich komme mit. Wann und wo?


----------



## njoerd (27. Januar 2011)

die Slayer-Bande macht dich fertig Flatline-Joga  

ot: werde voraussichtlich Samstag mal wieder vorbeigucken


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2011)

Ist noch nicht raus, je nach Wetter. Aber wir können gerne mal wieder einen Rocky Trail Day im Deister fahren, hatten wir ja schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irmgard (27. Januar 2011)

wenn man mir rechtzeitig bescheid sagt würde ich auch mitkommen


----------



## JOGA72 (28. Januar 2011)

Wir können auch bei uns ein Rocky Day starten. biken - grillen - chillen


----------



## JOGA72 (28. Januar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> die Slayer-Bande macht dich fertig Flatline-Joga
> 
> ot: werde voraussichtlich Samstag mal wieder vorbeigucken



Ich bin inkl. Familie von Samstag bis Monntag an der Küste  URLAUB..YEAH.... wie sieht es Freitag aus


----------



## njoerd (28. Januar 2011)

ohh hmmm muss ich sehen (Schlüpftag) 
wollte die Schuhe abholen


----------



## kuaoimbiker (29. Januar 2011)

Habe die Ehre,

Ich habe ja einen SlayerSS SE 2009 gekauft. Verbaut ist ein Fox DHX 5.0 Coil.

Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass der Abstand vom Ausgleichsbehälter zum Rahmen nach links und rechts relativ stark unterschiedlich ist.

Der Dämpfer ist wohl gerade eingebaut - zumindest sind die selben Einbaubuchsen links und rechts verbaut.

Der Ausgleichsbehälter berührt zwar den Rahmen nicht, schaut aber irgendwie schon seltsam aus -> Rahmen schief zusammengeschweisst 

Man sieht das ganze, wenn man von in Fahrtrichtung vorne auf den Ausgleichsbehälter in den Rahmen "hinein" schaut. Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr diesbezüglich bei Euren Slayerss nachsehen würdet 

Vielen Dank,

Roman


----------



## kuaoimbiker (31. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,

Hier noch ein Foto zum oben erklärten Sachverhalt:






Schaut das bei EUCH ähnlich aus - oder ist der Dämpfer wie ich denke genau mittig angeordnet?

Danke für`s nachschauen,

MFG aus`m Oberland,

Roman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (31. Januar 2011)

Moin, also bei meinem sieht der Abstand zum Rahmen gleich aus.


----------



## njoerd (31. Januar 2011)

wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust, und die Feder abmachst, kannst du das Ganze doch drehen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## el Lingo (31. Januar 2011)

So, Gabel gewechselt:


----------



## kuaoimbiker (31. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend,

Danke fürs Gabelwechseln - und vielen Dank fürs Nachschauen


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2011)




----------



## irmgard (31. Januar 2011)

@ el lingo: schöne gabel hab ich auch drin. willst die jetzt immer fahren?
oder hast die nur mal so eingebaut?


----------



## el Lingo (31. Januar 2011)

Die RC3 passt deutlich besser zum Stahlfeder-Roco, daher wird die jetzt auch drin bleiben. Farblich passt sie besser als mit den vernickelten Rohren und das Ansprechverhalten ist schon jetzt so wie bei meiner alten Z150 nach einigen Jahren fahren.


----------



## irmgard (31. Januar 2011)

ja ich mag sie auch.


----------



## Jako (1. Februar 2011)

hallo, ich gebe meinen slayer ss 18" rahmen ab, bei interesse bitte PN an mich. federgabel (36er van RC2) oder andere anbauteile auf anfrage dazu..... gruß jako


----------



## njoerd (7. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (15. März 2011)

Mein Slayer, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine andere Gabel, dann ist es komplett. Sorry für das schlechte Pic! 







Cheers!


----------



## bestmove (15. März 2011)

Die Seite fängt ja gut an, bei soviel feinen Slayers muss meins auch noch mal rein  Geiles Gerät ride83 





Meins erfährt im Moment ein größeres Update daher alter Stand ... stay tuned!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. März 2011)

eine bitte, führ die vordere bremsleitung innen durch


----------



## neikless (23. März 2011)

ja und dreh mal die Leitungsanschlüsse !
die leitung am VR ist einfach viel zu lang !


----------



## njoerd (23. März 2011)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Vivid Air im Slayer (SS) gemacht?
schöne Bikes übrigens


----------



## bestmove (23. März 2011)

Hey das issen alter Stand, momentan erfährt es ein größeres Update. Man beachte mein Geschreibsel unter dem Bild. Aber natürlich werde ich eure wohlgemeinten Hinweise berücksichtigen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. März 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Aber natürlich werde ich eure wohlgemeinten Hinweise berücksichtigen





danke!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2011)

Hey, eLingo hat mich erst im nachhinein drauf hingewiesen das du das heute im Deister warst. Wir haben uns gegen Mittag am Grabweg kurz gesehen.



njoerd schrieb:


>


----------



## njoerd (26. März 2011)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Hey, eLingo hat mich erst im nachhinein drauf hingewiesen das du das heute im Deister warst. Wir haben uns gegen Mittag am Grabweg kurz gesehen.



ah ich erkenne dein Rad wieder  
joa ich hab ein bisschen versucht zu springen und hab auf den Rest der Bande gewartet  
was seid ihr noch so gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2011)

wir haben nach dem Grabweg hochgeschoben zum Annaturm. Da haben wir die Anderen getroffen und sind dann Ladies Only, Fahrnweg und von da aus wieder zum Grabweg.


----------



## el Lingo (27. März 2011)

Und der Grabweg war richtig gut!


----------



## njoerd (27. März 2011)

war schön schnell gestern  
Rakete heute hat dem Namen alle Ehre gemacht


----------



## njoerd (28. März 2011)

Ich wollte mir neue Laufräder holen. Kann mir jemand welche empfehlen und/oder die Maße von der VR und HR Achse sagen? -Danke


----------



## 2o83 (28. März 2011)

Maße VR: 20mm Achse und 110mm Einbaubreite, HR 10mm Achse und 135mm Einbaubreite. Würde Hope Pro2 Naben mit Mavic EN521 oder EX721 oder 729 Felgen nehmen, hält und sieht gut aus! 


Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (28. März 2011)

Danke  
Hatte auch schon an die Hope Pro 2 mit EX721 Felgen gedacht, 729 sind zu schwer, halten die EN521 gut, die sind ja noch ein wenig leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2011)

Ich fahre aktuell noch im Switch die 521er und die laufen gut.


----------



## Jako (29. März 2011)

.....wie wär´s mit meinen EX1750 (siehe oben)? gruß jako


----------



## njoerd (29. März 2011)

weiß nicht ob der on mein blaues Rad passt, neu wäre mir der zu teuer ...


----------



## 2o83 (29. März 2011)

Hatte die 521er länger in meinem 4cross und rumhüpfrad, da haben sie gut gehalten! Hab jetzt auch mal MTX29 probiert, die find ich persönlich auch ziemlich gut! 

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (29. März 2011)

ok. ich habe nur keine Lust, dass ich mir die Laufräder bei einer Fehllandung so kaputt mache, das sie kaum noch zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## el Lingo (29. März 2011)

Dann gibt es nur eines: sauber fahren, wenn das noch nicht geht, lernen


----------



## njoerd (31. März 2011)

vielleicht vorne eine EN521 Felge drauf und hinten eine EX721


----------



## Black_kite (20. April 2011)

Dann reihe ich mich hier auch mal ein...


----------



## njoerd (21. April 2011)

gute Entscheidung Kollege


----------



## bestmove (24. April 2011)

So, update erstmal vollzogen, geht besser denn je


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwinnrider (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

suche seit langem nach einem Slayer SS und wollte mal fragen ob wer seins loswerden will?

Würd mich über Angebote freuen!

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## 2o83 (3. Mai 2011)

Da:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/373590/cat/all



Cheers!


----------



## schwinnrider (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,

den hab ich schon angefragt aber scheinbar vergeben :-(

Gruß,

Tim


----------



## njoerd (4. Mai 2011)

überlege ob ich es vielleicht zum winter verkaufe, wenn ich einen dh'ler gekauft hab. aber das rad fährt sich so gut  ob ich davon weg komme


----------



## bestmove (4. Mai 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> überlege ob ich es vielleicht zum winter verkaufe, wenn ich einen dh'ler gekauft hab. *aber das rad fährt sich so gut *



Eben  daher ist das SS eines der wenigen Bikes das bei mir schon in die 2.Saison geht


----------



## njoerd (4. Mai 2011)

wenn ich's behalte, mache ich ein super enduro daraus


----------



## Carnologe (13. Mai 2011)

Moin! Ich suche momentan ein gelbes Slayer SS in Größe M. Idealerweise mit Dämpfer, muss aber nicht 

EDIT: Größe hinzugefügt


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Moin! Ich suche momentan ein Slayer SS in Gelb, idealerweise mit Dämpfer



welche größe?


----------



## Carnologe (13. Mai 2011)

Bin 1,82m und würde M nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (15. Mai 2011)

kann mir gerade jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze am Slayer haben muss?
Danke


----------



## Jako (15. Mai 2011)

30.9mm gruß


----------



## njoerd (21. Mai 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/SearchResults.aspx?Search=Manitou+Dämpfer

kann da jemand einen Dämpfer empfehlen? bevorzugt wird Air


----------



## 2o83 (22. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte ja mal einen DHX 5.0 Air in meinem drin, davon war ich garnicht begeistert, ist dann wieder der mit ohne Air rein gekommen. Und bei Manitou kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, hab ich keine Erfahrungen mit, nur vom Hören her sollen die ganzen 4- und 6-Way Geschichten ganz gut funktionieren. Ich hät aber auch noch einen Fox RP2 über in den Maßen für das Slayer SS!

Cheers!


----------



## GoaJango (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo

ich hätt da mal ne frage!?
kann mir jemand die drehmomentangaben von der schwinge und dem dampfer sowie von der umlenkung?
ich hab mir vor kurzem bei chainreaktioncycles.com einen ''slayer ss se 2009'' bestellt und es war weder ne beschreibung noch sonst irgend etwas dabei !!!
kann mir da jemand helfen?

gruß jango


----------



## MWU406 (22. Mai 2011)

Slayer Manuals:
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf
http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/2009_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf

Gruß
MW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2011)

Update: Neue Steckachse hinten, Reifen vorne (der Hammer!!!), wieder einen Coil-Dämpfer drin.







Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2011)

gefällt mir


----------



## Carnologe (23. Mai 2011)

Nice!


----------



## RattleHead (23. Mai 2011)

sehr schon!


----------



## Black_kite (23. Mai 2011)

Schick! 
Wie rollt der Baron im Vergleich zum Minion? 
Und wie schlägt er sich in staubigen Verhältnissen, wie sie zur Zeit herrschen?

Ich hab an meinem übrigens auch gleich die Juicy gegen eine Elixir R getauscht, welche ich noch über hatte. Jetzt kann man auch später bremsen... 
Gruß

PS: Leider gehen uns langsam die Strecken zur artgerechten Haltung aus...


----------



## 2o83 (23. Mai 2011)

Black_kite schrieb:


> Schick!
> Wie rollt der Baron im Vergleich zum Minion?
> Und wie schlägt er sich in staubigen Verhältnissen, wie sie zur Zeit herrschen?
> 
> ...



Wenn es richtig staubig und fest ist finde ich die "Rubber Queen" eigentlich besser, hab hier aber viel lockeren Waldboden und Geröll, da ist der "Baron" um Welten besser als der Minion meiner Meinung nach. Hat mehr Rollwiderstand, dafür klebt der aber bergab wie Hölle! Der beste Reifen für meine Bedürfnisse den ich je hatte, nur Highroller in 42a kommt da ran.
Hab ja auch als erstes gleich eine Code verbaut und alles geändert, wollt ja nur den Rahmen und die Gabel haben.

Cheers!


----------



## Black_kite (23. Mai 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wenn es richtig staubig und fest ist finde ich die "Rubber Queen" eigentlich besser, hab hier aber viel lockeren Waldboden und Geröll, da ist der "Baron" um Welten besser als der Minion meiner Meinung nach. Hat mehr Rollwiderstand, dafür klebt der aber bergab wie Hölle! Der beste Reifen für meine Bedürfnisse den ich je hatte, nur Highroller in 42a kommt da ran.



Danke für die Info!
Solange der Baron besser rollt als der Chunder, paßt es... 
Die waren ursprünglich auf meinem SX Trail und dermaßen langsam...
Aber auf verwurzelten und verblockten DH Strecken waren sie recht gut - der Trail durfte nur nicht flach werden. 



lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Hab ja auch als erstes gleich eine Code verbaut und alles geändert, wollt ja nur den Rahmen und die Gabel haben.
> Cheers!


So ähnlich geht es mir auch, nur werde ich die standardmäßig verbauten Parts erstmal runter rocken und es im Laufe der Zeit etwas aufwerten. 

Ciao


----------



## GoaJango (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo 

danke MW für die ''bedinungsanleitung'' !!!


sagt mal weiß einer von euch ob mann eine 
''rock shox boxxer'' in nenn ''slopstyle ss'' in größe L mit dem  ''Cane Creek - AngleSet'' steuersatz montieren kann??

soweit ich weiß hat die boxxer ja ne einbauhöhe von 568mm! und da ss fährt mann ja normal mit ner 545mm gabel! das wären ja gerade mal 23mm unterschied oder knapp 1grad flacheren lenkwinkel!!
oder nicht???
und soweit ich weiß kann mann den Cane Creek - AngleSet um bis zu 1,5 grad steiler stellen!!

glaubt ihr das fahrt sich gut oder mach ich damit die geile geometrie von dem radl kaputt?? 

gruß Jango



soweit ich


----------



## 2o83 (25. Mai 2011)

Wieso willst du eine 200mm Fw Federgabel in einen 152mm Fw Rahmen einbauen? Und ich glaube nicht das das nur 1° ausmacht. Ich hatte bei mir mal eine 180mm Fw Gabel drin und das war schon nicht mehr so spaßig zu fahren. Das sollte dann mit der Boxxer wirklich gar nicht mehr ausgewogen sein. Ich würde es nicht tun.

Cheers!


----------



## GoaJango (25. Mai 2011)

welche 180er gabel hattest du drin? die totem von R S oder die 66er Marzocchis haben 565mm einbauhöhe wenn ich mich nicht täusch das sind gerade mal 3mm unterschied zur boxxer und ich weiß ja nicht vielleicht lag es ja bei dir am zu flachen lenkkopfwinkel (oder wie es heist?!) das ist ja das was ich wissen sollt !

mein problem ist ich bin erst seit 2-3 monaten wieder am biken !! ich hatte letztes jahr n schweren unfall mit meiner zx10r (ninja) und ich hab mich entschlossen mein hobby zu wechseln nur hätt ich nicht gedacht wie schnell es geht bis ich downhill fahr!!! und jetzt hab ich in ned mal 2 monaten 3mal meine ''RS revalation rlt ti'' gabel beim händler weil sie immerwieder voll s siffen und klackern anfängt !! der händler meint die allmountain gabel wäre den belasungen einfach ned ganz gewachsen!!! mein probl. ist das die monetas ausgegangen sind und jetzt würd ich mein slayer gern dh tauglich machen so gut es geht!!!
nur weiß ich ned ganz wie !!!

hatte von euch schonmal einer nen dampfer mit 216/63 mm drin damit hätt das slayer 160mm fw hinten oder bekommt mann dann auch wieder probl. mit der geo? 

gruß Jango


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (25. Mai 2011)

Alte 66RC3. Es geht ja nicht um die theoretischen Winkeländerungen, sondern darum das sich das echt nicht mehr schön fahren ließ, wie ein Chopper, in den Kurven immer weggekippt. Nimm lieber eine ordentliche 160mm Gabel wie 55RC3, Fox 36 Van oder Rock Shox Lyrik, dann bleibt dir das spritzige Fahrgefühl erhalten. Ich glaube nicht das du einen 216mm Dämpfer in den Hinterbau rein bekommst ohne den Dämpfer u.U. zu zerstören beim Einfedern, weiß nicht in wie weit sich da die Kolbenstange verbiegen kann, hab aber keinen hier um das zu probieren. Vielleicht solltest du bei dem was du vorhast lieber den Slayer-Rahmen verkaufen und dir einen Flatline Rahmen oder vergleichbares zulegen! Ist ja nun keine Downhiller, obwohl es als Mini-DH auch mit 160mm vorne und den 152mm hinten gut geht. Ich hatte damit noch in den Bikeparks in den ich war (Hahnenklee, Thale, Braunlage, Schulenberg) keine Probleme.

Cheers!


----------



## GoaJango (26. Mai 2011)

ok die 36 van ist ne stahlfeder gabel oder??
hmm ich glaub dann probier ichs mal mit ner gescheiten 160mm gabel!!

wenn dass nicht reicht kommt halt doch n flatline oder n m9 ins haus!! muss ich halt noch n bissl sparen!!

den slayer verkaufen???
in den rahmen hab ich mich verliebt als ich ihn das erste mal gesehn hab!!!
den geb i nimmer her!!!

gruß jango


----------



## njoerd (26. Mai 2011)

hab' eine 170mm Lyric bei mir eingebaut, lässt sich noch gut fahren, aber ich denke das ist dann aber auch die Grenze.


----------



## GoaJango (26. Mai 2011)

hallo

ich hab gesehn die fox 40 rc2 kann man intern in 10mm schritten auf 150mm absenken!

wird damit auch die einbauhöhe jeweils um 10mm abgesenkt?? weiß das jemand??

damit wär die gabel optimal ! so könnt ich wunderbar testen mit wieviel fw mann das slayer ss noch gut fahren kann und die gabel hält!! ist halt nicht die billigste!!

gruß Jango


----------



## 2o83 (26. Mai 2011)

Hast du mal in Erfahrung gebracht ob du eigentlich irgendwelche Garantie-Leistungen bekommen würdest mit so einer Gabel bzw. welchen Federweg Rocky maximal erlaubt. 
Wenn du unbedingt soviel Federweg brauchst/willst, kauf dir einen passenden Rahmen dazu. 

Cheers!


----------



## MrFaker (27. Mai 2011)

GoaJango schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> danke MW für die ''bedinungsanleitung'' !!!
> 
> ...



würde dir eine schwarze gut erhaltene 888 VF (170mm) Einbauhöhe 575 mm weiterhelfen!?


----------



## 2o83 (25. Juni 2011)

Hätte jemand Interesse seinen Slayer SS Rahmen in "M" sprich 18" gegen meinen in "S"/ 16,5" zu tauschen? Meiner ist mir doch leider ein wenig zu klein, würde aber gerne beim Slayer SS bleiben. Tausch auch nur gegen 2010er Rahmen oder den gelben Gulli Signature! Meiner ist kaum bewegt worden, hat trotzdem leider ein paar kleine Kratzer, das Meiste vom Rahmen ist aber abgeklebt. Wenn einer Interesse hat, bitte melden! 

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (18. August 2011)

Hi, da ich mir nun die SLX Kurbel mit 2 Kettenblätter und Bashguard kaufen werde, habe ich überlegt mein Tretlager auch zu tauschen, da dies auch schon etwas knarscht. Auf was muss ich da beim Slayer achten und/oder kann mir jemand eins empfehlen, welches auch mit der SLX Kurbel harmoniert, falls man auf so etwas achten muss.
-Danke im Vorraus


----------



## 2o83 (18. August 2011)

Kannst ein ganz normales 68/73mm Innenlager nehmen, ich würde Preis-Leistungsmäßig das Standardlager von Shimano nehmen, bekommst in Hannover z.B. bei Stadler oder ATB. Wenn du mehr Geld hast, Reset oder Chris King, von den Race Face lagern rat ich persönlich ab, damit hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Sonst mußt beim Slayer nichts besonderes beachten.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (30. August 2011)

Möchte irgendwer seinen Rahmen (vorzugsweise M) abgeben? Über Kompletträder ließe sich auch reden


----------



## njoerd (30. August 2011)

Habe schonmal an sowas gedacht.


----------



## Maddes_W (30. August 2011)

Nicht denken, handeln! 

Schreib mir eine PN wenn du dich entschieden hast


----------



## njoerd (30. August 2011)

erstmal kurz, wie dringend ist der Rahmen?


----------



## Maddes_W (30. August 2011)

Nicht mega dringend...aber sobald ich einen habe, habe ich einen 

Und das Slayer wäre mir zwar lieb, ist aber nicht der einzige Rahmen nach dem ich schaue.

Mir fehlt im Grunde nur Gabel und Rahmenset, werde aber erst das Rahmenset kaufen, da ich die Gabel davon abhängig mache.


----------



## njoerd (27. September 2011)

Hi, harmoniert ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 200x57 gut mit dem Slayer Hinterbau? VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marv45880 (28. September 2011)

mal was bezüglich Teleskopsattelstützen... wollte mir die Kind Shock dropzone kaufen aber weiß nich welche Länge besser is 125mm oder 100mm Verstellbereich?  Der Rahmen is Größe S. Beschten Dank schon mal =P


----------



## njoerd (28. September 2011)

Ich denke das solltest du am Besten wissen. 
Mir zum Beispiel wären 100mm schon zu viel, da bei mir der Unterschied der Sattelhöhe zwischen bergab und bergauf circa 55mm beträgt.


----------



## 2o83 (29. September 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hi, harmoniert ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 200x57 gut mit dem Slayer Hinterbau? VG



Hat bei meinem gar nicht gut harmoniert, ist in der Mitte immer durchgesackt. Nun musst ich ihn aber auch mit sehr viel Luftdruck fahren, aber auch das hat nicht`s daran geändert. Würd bei Coil bleiben. Ich hab immer noch einen RP2, damit wollt ich das auch nochmal probieren, aber zu faul zu im Moment.

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (29. September 2011)

ich glaub wir hatten das schonmal oder?  
Ich würd schon gern auf Air umsteigen, finde einmal die Lyric Air gut, wollte etwas Gewicht einsparen und bei meinem Bruder am Enduro läuft der Air Dämpfer (RP2) auc gut.
Hatte unter anderem an einen einfachen z.B. RS Ario gedacht, hat die selbe Funktion, wie mein Van R nur mit Air. Passt ja leider nicht jeder Air Dämpfer in SS...

VG


----------



## 2o83 (2. Oktober 2011)

Richtig. Hab ja wie gesagt noch einen RP2, kannst ja sonst mal probieren, dank neuer Verletzung ist meine Saison eh gelaufen.

Cheers!


----------



## Cube Lova (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich würde gerne wissen ob der Vivid ins ss passt... Welche EBL brauch ich und wüsstet ihr zufällig noch welchen Tune ich am besten nehme? Mfg


----------



## Black_kite (4. Oktober 2011)

@Cube Lova: 

Der Vivid _sollte_ passen. EBL: 200 mm, Hub: 57.15 mm. 
Würde zu Tune "mid" tendieren. 

Nebenbei, hier mal ein Update von meinem Hobel: 
neue Reifen, Pedale, Griffe und ein neuer Lenker. 









Geändert werden noch Gabel, Dämpfer und Kurbel (aber erst, wenn die jetzigen Parts durchgerockt sind). 

Gruß


----------



## Cube Lova (5. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Marv45880 (8. Oktober 2011)

Würde meinen 2009er Rahmen in Größe S ganz gern gegen einen in M oder L tauschen... weil nach ein bisschen fahren hab ich doch bemerkt das das dann doch etwas grenzwertig bei meiner Größe ist =P Würde ihn zur Not auch verkaufen. (Wollts erstmal hier reinschreiben bevor ichs beim Markt rein stell, also bitte nich auf mich einprügeln wegen thread und so =D


----------



## Firnwulf (16. Oktober 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=426507

Falls wer intresse hat bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marv45880 (22. Oktober 2011)

keine Ahnung wie ich es geschafft hab aber bei meinem Rocky ist die Hinterachse verbogen... nur jetzt hab ich keinen Plan wo ich da Ersatz bekomm... muss man die original bei Rocky Mountain bestellen (weil ja komische Schraubachse) oder kann ich ne "standart" 10 x 135er Steckachse kaufen??


----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst eine "Standard-Achse" kaufen, z.B. von Sixpack (http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...d/s/Sixpack-Nailer-2-Steckachse-Mod-2012.html) in 10 x 135mm kaufen, die fahre ich auch und hat noch keine Probleme damit, und leicht ist sie auch noch! 

Cheers!


----------



## Marv45880 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hey vielen Dank!  Dann werd ich die mal bestellen


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi, ich hab' auch mal wieder eine Frage. ich wollte mein Slayer etwas leichter und Enduromäßiger aufbauen. Also kommt erstmal eine neue Kurbel mit 2 KB. zzt. ist meine 170mm lang, kann ich nun auch einfach eine mit 175mm verbauen? sollte ja eigentlich keine negativen Auswirkungen haben oder? VG


----------



## 2o83 (30. Oktober 2011)

Außer das du früher beim pedalieren aufsetzen kannst, nein. Gibt zwar noch andere Faktoren für diese oder jene Kurbelarmlänge, aber das steht denk ich außen vor, außer du fährst inzwischen Marathon.

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (30. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Ich denke mir dass es einfacher zu tret geht mit einer längeren Kurbel. Ich denke, wenn man etwas Fahrtechnik beherrscht sollte man mit 5mm längeren Kurbeln schon nicht aufsetzen. Ausserdem soll es ja auch ein entspanntes EndurotrailflowridingMopped werden


----------



## el Lingo (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe an meinem Frantik auch eine 175mm Kurbel und habe bis jetzt erst ein Mal auf dem Farnweg mit dem Pedal aufgesetzt. Da standen die Kurbeln aber waagerecht, hatte also nichts mit der Länge zu tun. Bergauf geht es deutlich besser mit längeren Kurbeln, runter habe ich bis jetzt keine Einschränkungen gespürt.


----------



## Cube Lova (5. November 2011)

moin leute....
bau auch gerade ein slayer ss (rahmengröße s, farbe:das  neon-grün-gelb zeugs)auf.
sobald es fertig ist folgen bilder noch ne frage: inwieweit sind bergauffahrten mit ner sattelstütze möglich, die soweit gekürzt ist, dass ich sie voll versenken kann?


----------



## njoerd (8. November 2011)

kommt auf die Länge deiner Beine an und ob du es bequem findest, mit niedrigem Sattel bergauf zu fahren, vielleicht bist du aber auch ein Ass im Wiegetritt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (11. November 2011)

:-D alles kla die frage war auch ein bisschen dumm gestellt...abwarten und ausprobieren


----------



## Cube Lova (26. November 2011)

mein neues


----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

Der untscheid zum "normalen" Slayer ist doch nur das hier auch Coil Dämpfer + Piggy Pack problem los reinpassen oder?


----------



## 2o83 (26. November 2011)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> mein neues


Hey cool, mein alter Rahmen! Aufbau gefällt, auch passend der vordere Reifen zum Aufkleber... 


hugolost schrieb:


> Der untscheid zum "normalen" Slayer ist doch nur das hier auch Coil Dämpfer + Piggy Pack problem los reinpassen oder?


Nein, der Unterschied zwischen SS und SXC ist die Schwinge + Anlenkung, der Rahmen ist massiver und in das SXC passt auch ohne Probleme ein Coil/Dämpfer mit Piggy. Anderes Steuerrohr, andere (flachere) Geometrie. 
Eigentlich ein komplett anderer Rahmen.

Cheers!


----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

Nicht zwischen SS und SXC sondern SS und Slayer


----------



## 2o83 (26. November 2011)

Slayer ist SS und SXC.
 SS = Slopestyle http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+SLAYER_SS_427.html?BIKE=557&CATID=1&SCATID=6&Y=2009,

 SXC = die All-Mountain Variante http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+SLAYER_SXC_70.html?BIKE=796&CATID=1&SCATID=4&Y=2010

Dann "New New Slayer" ab 2011 http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+SLAYER_70.html?BIKE=947&CATID=1&SCATID=60&Y=2011.
 Also welches meinst du?  

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

New Slayer Baujahr 2006/2007

So wie meins:


----------



## 2o83 (26. November 2011)

hugolost schrieb:


> New Slayer Bauhjahr 2006/2007
> 
> So wie meins:



Da gab es auch schon ein SXC und eben deines, der Vorgänger vom "SS". Die Schwinge müsste dieselbe sein wie beim "SS", nur der Hauptrahmen ist etwas anders, da 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, Bohrung an der Dämpferaufnahme, Geometrie etc. Aber auch da passt ein Dämpfer mit Piggy-Pack rein, sowohl Luft wie Feder. Geholfen? 

Cheers!


----------



## hugolost (26. November 2011)

In meinem passt nur ein Dämpfer mit externen Piggy pack rein, daher frage ich ja nach den genauen unterschieden. Weil von den Bildern her sieht es fast gleich aus, bis auf den bereich am Dämpfer.


----------



## 2o83 (26. November 2011)

Sonst miss doch mal bitte den Abstand zwischen den Streben der Dämpferaufnahme aus, ich mach das dann bei meinem, dann wissen wir es genau. 

Edit: bei meinem "SS" 2009 sind es genau 4cm zwischen den Streben über der Dämpferaufnahme.

Cheers!


----------



## Cube Lova (27. November 2011)

@ Lovetheride83: Danke, fährt sich aber auch hervorragend die Kiste, ich glaub aber,bin mir nicht ganz sicher , dass mir die 350 er Feder im Vivid bei meinen gut 70 bis 75 Kilo fahrgewicht was weich ist.


----------



## njoerd (27. November 2011)

Moin, ich denke ich habe einen Dämpfer(Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer Mod. 2010) gefunden der ins Rad passt. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage welchen Tune ich nehmen muss. A, B , C?
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
VG


----------



## 2o83 (27. November 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> Moin, ich denke ich habe einen Dämpfer(Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 Dämpfer Mod. 2010) gefunden der ins Rad passt. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage welchen Tune ich nehmen muss. A, B , C?
> Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
> VG



Wenn ich die SRAM/Rock Shox Tabelle richtig deute und richtig gerechnet habe, würde ich einen in Tune "B" nehmen. Allerdings steht da auch das bei Dämpfern ab 200x57mm auch "D" und "E" gibt, wenn es das auch gibt würde ich "E" nehmen wenn das Angeboten wird, deckt am meisten ab. 

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (28. November 2011)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die SRAM/Rock Shox Tabelle richtig deute und richtig gerechnet habe, würde ich einen in Tune "B" nehmen. Allerdings steht da auch das bei Dämpfern ab 200x57mm auch "D" und "E" gibt, wenn es das auch gibt würde ich "E" nehmen wenn das Angeboten wird, deckt am meisten ab.
> 
> Cheers!


Vielen Dank. Wie rechnet man das aus? Tune gibt es A-D.


----------



## 2o83 (28. November 2011)

Da gibt es ja bei SRAM diese schöne bunte Tabelle auf der Internet-Seite, dann brauchst ja nur das Übersetzungsverhältnis, die Anlenkungsart und dann suchst dir das passende aus. 

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2011)

hmm. ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich finde die nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (29. November 2011)

Moment:

http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/vivid.pdf

steht zwar Vivid, ist aber Monarch drin.

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2011)

Danke 
dann werde ich den Herrn Dämpfer mit Tune B bestellen.


----------



## 2o83 (29. November 2011)

Gib doch dann mal einen Bericht durch, hab zwar für meins gerade einen ROCO geordert, aber Luft (außer der DHX/Float-Müll) wäre auch noch eine Option. Wenn einer Interesse an einem DHX 5.0 Coil in 200x57mm mit frischem Service hat, kann er sich gerne per PN melden. 

Cheers!


----------



## Cube Lova (30. November 2011)

Moin zusammen:
Ich weiß nicht ob i wer hier im Slayer SS schon n Vivid gefahren ist, aber hier auf jedenfall mal n kleiner Bericht von den erstan Fahreindrücken:
Der Dämpfer ist im Mid-Tune verbaut. ich kann nur sagen, dass sich das Heck nach ner Menge Federweg anfühl, gefühlt definitiv mehr als 152mm. Das Ganze spricht super sensibel an, sehr sahnig und nutzt den Federweg effektiv aus. Gegen Ende ist ne gute endprogression, was mir sehr entgegenkommt. Ich hätte aber nicht damit gerechnet, dass der Hinterbau Alles so wegarbeitet, sprich auf jede kleine Unebenheit so fein anspricht und quasi Alles wegschluckt. Dennoch lässt das Bike sich recht gut bei sprüngen abdrücken und schluckt auch beim beschleunigen nicht zuviel Energie. Beim Pedalieren im Sitzen ist es hinten auch relativ ruhig, lässt sich ganz anständig treten. Achja mein Gewicht fahrfertig liegt bei ca. 73 kg bis 75 kg, verbaut ist eine 350er Feder. Fazit: der Hinterbau harmoniert perfekt mit dem Dämpfer


----------



## 2o83 (30. November 2011)

Das klingt ja schon mal sehr gut, dann abwarten wie der Bericht mit dem Luftdämpfer ausfällt! DHX 5.0 Coil war ok bei mir, DHX 5.0 Air ging gar nicht, RP2 fühlte sich bockig an, jetzt wart ich auf den Roco, im Altitude geht der super, bin gespannt wie sich das Slayer dann anfühlt. Allerdings brauch ich eine 650er Feder. 

Cheers!


----------



## Cube Lova (30. November 2011)

Ja ich werd auch noch eine 400er ausprobieren


----------



## njoerd (1. Dezember 2011)

du kannst dann auch gerne dann das Rad fahren, wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist.


----------



## 2o83 (1. Dezember 2011)

So, mein Roco ist heut gekommen, jetzt muss nur die Hand wieder fit werden und dann mal schauen wie der Hinterbau damit funzt.
Klar, können uns dann ja im Deister treffen? Nur ob das dieses Jahr noch was mit biken wird wage ich zu bezweifeln... 

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (1. Dezember 2011)

Geb einfach Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (5. Dezember 2011)

So, mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand von meinem SE:







Der Roco ist drin, selbst beim hin- und herrollen im Wohnzimmer fühlt der sich schon besser an als der DHX. Warte noch auf den netten Mann der die Pakete bringt, dann werden noch ein paar Sachen abgeändert (Steckachse, Griffe, Sattelklemme etc. ...) Und dann hoff ich das ich bald wieder fahren kann, der Deister wartet!  






Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (5. Dezember 2011)

top


----------



## fatcrobat (6. Dezember 2011)

Jup dem Schließ ich mich an Top 
Was wiegt es denn ??


----------



## 2o83 (7. Dezember 2011)

16,87 kg laut meiner komischen, aber eigentlich genauen, Waage. Wird ja aber noch ein bisschen leichter... 

Cheers!


----------



## 2o83 (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist es erst mal fertig, mehr Rot drin, der Chromag-Lenker hat mir haptisch und optisch doch nicht so gepasst, deswegen wieder Atlas FR.






Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr Schön, gefällt mir auch besser mit dem Lenker. 
Meins kann nicht ganz mithalten, aber ich schmeiße es dennoch hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (10. Januar 2012)

Wie läuft das denn mit dem neuen Dämpfer? Das einzige was mir optisch nicht gefällt ist die Bionicon-KeFü, aber solange es funktioniert?

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (10. Januar 2012)

Die Bionicon(Nachbau)Kefü läuft ganz gut und irgendwie auch ruhiger als die Boxguide (die ist hässlich  )
Lenker schwarz und Bremsleitungverkürzung würden dem Rad noch gut tun.
Der Dämpfer läuft ähnlich wie der Van R nur mit dem Ansprechverhalten vom Luftdämpfer. Gefällt mir ganz gut. Sogar besser als der Coil, da hatte ich glaube aber auch die falsche Federhärte drin.
Wenn ich dich mal sehe, haue ich dich mal auf eine Testfahrt an. Vielleicht wird dann das Set Up wieder gewechselt


----------



## 2o83 (10. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem, ab Frühjahr bin ich wieder im Deister unterwegs, bis dahin muss ich meine Hand noch schonen/ruhig halten.  Meld mich denn aber oder werde es dir über Fratzenbuch mitteilen.  Und ja, eine Boxguide ist echt häßlich und dazu auch noch schwer, bin froh auch keine mehr zu besitzen.

Cheers!


----------



## njoerd (1. März 2012)

Hi, hat jemand die Maße für die Buchsen unten an der Wippe parat? 
dann erspar ich mir die arbeit den Dämpfer auszubauen


----------



## numinisflo (1. März 2012)

lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es erst mal fertig, mehr Rot drin, der Chromag-Lenker hat mir haptisch und optisch doch nicht so gepasst, deswegen wieder Atlas FR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ein tolles Rad. Auch der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.

Ich freu mich schon...


----------



## 2o83 (1. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand die Maße für die Buchsen unten an der Wippe parat?
> dann erspar ich mir die arbeit den Dämpfer auszubauen



http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf schaust du da. 



numinisflo schrieb:


> Das war ein tolles Rad. Auch der Aufbau gefällt mir sehr gut.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon...



Bin gespannt wie es dann bei dir aussehen wird.  

Cheers!


----------



## pichel (3. März 2012)

verkaufe meinen slayer ss rahmen in größe m
fals interesse besteht pm
mfg


----------



## Beefe (15. April 2012)

Habe ein Problem mit meiner Gabel die 55 was vom haus aus drin ist im ss
Die Knackst und hat Buchsen spiel...
Mir macht das Knacksen große Sorgen,an was kann das Ligen/hat das schon jemand gehabt?
das kommt wenn ich die Vorderbremse geduckthallte und das Bike vor und zurück bewege...
was ich mir auch überlegt habe eine Totem einzubauen...
Würde mich über ein paar antworten von euch freuen!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. April 2012)

Wahrscheinlich entsteht das Knacksen in der Krone der Gabel oder am einfachsten, Im Steuersatz. Schraub die Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus lose und zieh danach die Kralle ein wenig fester.
Als dritte Möglichkeit kann's auch schlicht das Buchsenspiel sein.
ps: Da es sich bei deinem nicht um ein Rocky Problem handelt, hast du im Technik-Bereich bessere Chancen.


----------



## Beefe (16. April 2012)

wie ist es wenn ich ne totem oder eine 36 rein mache...
ist es für den rahmen freigegeben,weis es einer?
ich weis das der Lenkwinkel schon mit der 55 schön flach ist aber ich brauch ne neue gabel da die hin ist :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (20. April 2012)

Hallo, mein schönes Slayer SS SE ist im Bikemarkt..... Gruß Jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Mai 2012)

hätteste das mal vor 3 Monaten reingestellt.... :/


----------



## Nforcer (18. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand schonmal ein SX Trail (bis incl. 2008) gefahren und kann einen Vergleich zwischen SX Trail und Slayer ziehen?
Ich finde das Slayer ziemlich interessant. Jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, das mir die 152mm FW zu wenig sind.
Im Slayer ist ein 200er Dämpfer drin? Hat jemand schonmal einen 216er eingebaut? Passt das? Funktioniert das? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2012)

Kann dir nur einen Vergleich vom Slayer SS zum 2010er Sx Trail anbieten.... da fühlt sich der Federweg vom Slayer mehr an als der vom Sx Trail... Hinterbau spricht auch besser an... wie es mit den alten Sx Trail ist, ka...
216er Dämpfer wird denke ich knapp beim SS


----------



## Jako (23. Mai 2012)

.....einen anderen dämpfer beim slayer rein zu bauen ist ein schmarn! das ss geht absolut super, es wird dich total überraschen! die fahreigenschaften sind deutlich besser als z.b. mit je 180mm beim switch. man sitzt total kompakt und hat ein perfektes fluggefühl - ein richtiges miniflatline das gefühlsmäßig alles glatt bügelt..... mein eindruck mit coildämpfer und 160er van  gruß jako


----------



## numinisflo (23. Mai 2012)

Ich war jetzt mit meinem Slayer SS vier Tage am Gardasee und wirklich sehr überrascht von diesem Bike. Geht echt richtig gut, der Hinterbau spricht gut an und das Rad macht einfach Laune.

Trotz meines relativ robusten Aufbaus mit 66 usw. bin ich mit dem Rad den Tremalzo hochgekurbelt und dann natürlich wieder runter.

Im übrigen hier mal ein Bild meines Bikes, hier hatte ich ja noch gar keins gepostet.

Am Wochenende gibts dann bessere Bilder vom Bike am See...


----------



## j4m3s (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen ob ich mit größe S bei 1,94m spaß haben werde?
geht halt um gelegentlich touren und hauptsächlich freeriden...

Habe leider keine möglichkeit nen Slayer bei mir in der Probezufahren und ich mag die bikes eher recht kurz..


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Mai 2012)

eher nicht, ein Kumpel von mir hat eins in Größe M, ich bin 1,84 und würde es nicht kleiner nehmen... und ich mag auch eher kurze bikes, hab das neue slayer in 16,5... das SS würde ich aber auch in M nehmen... Bevor du nen Fehlkauf machst, besser hinfahren und anschauen! Worst Case Quer durchs Land Ticket mit der Bahn :-D Wenn du dich drauf wohlfühlen würdest, hättest ein echt geiles bike...


----------



## 2o83 (29. Mai 2012)

j4m3s schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen ob ich mit größe S bei 1,94m spaß haben werde?
> geht halt um gelegentlich touren und hauptsächlich freeriden...
> ...



Moin,
ich hab ja das SS in "S" und "M" gehabt, hatte mir erst den "S"-Rahmen besorgt, musste dann aber feststellen das der viel zu kurz war. Ich bin 1.85m groß. Hab mir dann den "M" Rahmen besorgt, damit kam ich viel besser zurecht. In "S" ist er doch sehr kurz, wenn du Slopestyle fahren möchtest würde es vielleicht bei deiner Größe noch gehen, aber zum freeriden etc. würd ich dir definitiv einen in "M" = 18" oder sogar noch eine Nummer größer empfehlen. 

@ numinisflo: Schön aufgebaut! Da werd ich doch ein wenig wehmütig... Und sogar die Aufkleber sind noch drauf! 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (29. Mai 2012)

Würde auch ein M nehmen bin 180 und es passt perfekt kleiner würde ich ihn nicht haben wollen 
Hier noch ein Foto von gestrigem Ride


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Mai 2012)

cooles foto!


----------



## Cube Lova (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal ne frage bezüglich steuersatz in meinem Slayer SS, stell se einfach mal hier, da ich keine ahnung hab wo sonst 
Also ich habe momentan eine lyrik mit 1 1/8 zoll schaft verbaut, mit einem hope step down reduziersteuersatz. Hab mir jetzt ne lyrik mit nem tapered schaft besorgt und weiß nicht so recht, was ich jetzt alles am steuersatz machen muss, damit das passt. Eigentlich müsste ich doch nur unten die reduzierschale rausnehmen, einen 1,5 zoll gabelkonus passend zum steuersatz auf die gabel schlagen und das müsste dann passen!? bin mir aber absolut nicht sicher, und ich habe auch leider keine ahnung, trotz google, wo ich den passenden gabelkonus herbekomme.


----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juni 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> .....ein richtiges miniflatline das gefühlsmäßig alles glatt bügelt.....



OK Horst,ich verlass mich darauf  




numinisflo schrieb:


> ...Trotz meines relativ robusten Aufbaus mit 66 usw. bin ich mit dem Rad den Tremalzo hochgekurbelt ...
> 
> Am Wochenende gibts dann bessere Bilder vom Bike am See...



Respekt Flo  ... beim Gewicht vom SS wäre mir das zu viel Quälerei,aber du bist ja auch noch ein junger Hüpfer!

Schönes Bike!

Wo bleiben die Bilder vom See? 



Meins wird da eher ein reines Parkbike/Mini-DH werden...




Der Coil Klumpen fliegt da direkt als erstes raus


----------



## Jako (11. Juni 2012)

hey souly, glückwunsch! du kannst es echt nicht lassen..... wird dich nicht enttäuschen der rahmen. gruß jako


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Juni 2012)

Souly beim Einseifen.... großartig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (11. Juni 2012)

Pflege muß sein ... sieht aus wie neu!
Teilebeschaffung läuft


----------



## njoerd (12. Juni 2012)

Was machst du da genau drauf und wofür ist das gut?


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juni 2012)

1.Entfetten,grob reinigen 
2.Reinigen,pflegen +schützen in Einem
3.Versiegeln


----------



## njoerd (13. Juni 2012)

danke! welche Produkte sind da zu empfehlen?


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin seit Ewigkeiten bestens bedient mit: FINISH LINE


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Juni 2012)

Fahrwerksoption FOX ist leider raus,die Gabel baut zu tief ...




Fahrwerksoption ZOCCHI bleibt ...

















MRP Sys3 Rückenplatte modifiziert für eine perfekte Kettenlinie an RM Rahmen wie RMX,Switch und SS ...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Juni 2012)

geil! bin gespannt wie es fertig ausschaut! hoffe nur du fährst es artgerecht


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Juni 2012)

Artgerecht: Gassifahren mit Hund,zum Bäcker,Biergarten,zur DHL Filiale usw. ...

Mein Favorit ist aber def. die Kombi aus "Gassifahren* und* Biergarten"


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Juni 2012)

:-d


----------



## Beefe (22. Juni 2012)

Das Bike ist einfach geil !!!
Finder ihn mit Fox besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich mach auch mal mit. Mein neues Schätzchen, fährt sich einfach nur geil !!!


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juni 2012)

Schönes Ding  ... hast du schonmal gewogen?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Juni 2012)

16,52 kg wie auf dem Foto.
Wie weit bist Du denn mit Deinem?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Juni 2012)

Ach,da fehlt noch so einiges ... momentan vor allem aber auch die liebe Zeit zum fertig bauen.Vielleicht bekomme ich es im Laufe der nächsten Woche hin.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Juli 2012)

​





​


----------



## Jako (3. Juli 2012)

hi souly, sind die griffe noch "altbestand" oder hast du die aktuell vom tobi bekommen? brauchst du noch ein schaltwerk? hätte noch ein kurzes x-9.... könntest aber auch ein goldenes, kurzes x-0 haben  gruß jako


----------



## Cube Lova (3. Juli 2012)

Das Canada Slayer ist ja einfach mal nur porno !

und noch eins direkt hinterher


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Juli 2012)

Auch sehr geil  vielleicht noch 'ne andere Stütze und 'nen kleinen Farbtupfer irgendwo


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juli 2012)

Ich habe bis jetzt auch noch kein Slayer SS gesehen, welches mir zumindest von der farblichen Gestaltung nicht gefällt.
Das Grün sieht in natura bestimmt auch sehr geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (3. Juli 2012)

Das grün müsste das selbe sein, welches soulbrother an seinem leider noch nicht fertig aufgebauten slayer hat  Ich Überlege ja immer wieder hin und her, welche Farbe der Race Face Atlas fr lenker kriegen soll, welcher i wann mal kommt. zur Auswahl stehen blau und rot und natürlich schwarz


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2012)

Ja,das ist das gleiche Grün!
Meins ist ja eigentlich auch so gut wie fertig,es fehlen nur noch die Bremsen,allerdings sind die erst frühestens in einer Woche zu erwarten.



Jako schrieb:


> hi souly, sind die griffe noch "altbestand" oder hast du die aktuell vom tobi bekommen? brauchst du noch ein schaltwerk? hätte noch ein kurzes x-9.... könntest aber auch ein goldenes, kurzes x-0 haben  gruß jako



Die Griffe sind Altbestand noch vom Flaty!

Hast du meinen Ratschlag also in die Tat umgesetzt wenn du das 20th anny Schaltwerk über hast ?! 
Jooo...so ein x.0 mit gold wäre schon absolut konsequent ,gelle   ...


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juli 2012)

Fast fertig ...



​


----------



## Cube Lova (6. Juli 2012)

jawollo  das wird n schönes teil


----------



## Sw!tch (6. Juli 2012)

sehr geil.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Juli 2012)

Das von Baumschubser ist echt das geilste, was ich seit langem (an bikes :-D) gesehen hab! Selber lackiert oder lackieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (6. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank, den Rahmen habe ich in der Lackierung hier im bikemarkt gekauft. Eigentlich wollte ich immer ein gelbes SS, konnte aber in dem Fall nicht widerstehen (und hab's nicht bereut).


----------



## Beefe (16. Juli 2012)

kann mich nicht entscheiden...habe das Neon Gelb-Grüne SS und wollte die Demaxx Felgen draufpacken,das prob ist das es die Silbernen sind,jetzt weis ich nicht so recht ob es optisch nicht ein Desaster ergibt...
Meinungen erwünscht
Ps falls jemand die Gelben hat bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2012)

Für meinen Geschmack passen die silbernen Deemax verdammt gut an deinen Rahmen.

Mach doch mal ein Foto.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. August 2012)

Bremsen da,Bike fertig...


----------



## Jako (3. August 2012)

.....xt, war ja klar..... sieht sehr gut aus, hast du gut gemacht! und, wie fährt es für dich? gruß jako


----------



## Soulbrother (3. August 2012)

Ich hoffe dir die Frage am Sonntag abend beantworten zu können! 

Schade das du deins nicht mehr hast und Ogau nicht mehr existent ist ...
da hätten wir vor 2 Wochen mal ne ordentliche session abhalten können!


----------



## Jako (3. August 2012)

...du glaubst gar nicht wie sehr mir ogau fehlt, war schon sehr sehr gut.... würde halt jetzt mit meinem nomad fahren, habe es jetzt bergaborientiert aufgebaut. das nächste mal meldest du dich wieder wenn du hier unten bist - ja? gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. August 2012)

SAUGEIL die Lady!


----------



## numinisflo (3. August 2012)

Sehr geil Axel, gefällt mir richtig gut dein Rad.

Meins liebe ich mittlerweile auch sehr. Macht echt Laune die Schüssel und wird mir in wenigen Wochen hoffentlich gute Dienste leisten bei unserem kleinen Ausflug nach Übersee!









Fotos sind mit dem iPhone gemacht und wie immer bei mir ziemlich unterirdisch. Ich würde echt mal gerne gescheite Bilder meiner Bikes haben, aber das wird nix. Man kann nur hoffen, dass mein Homie im Urlaub ein paar vernünftige hinbekommt. 

Davor gibts noch ein paar kleine Umbaumaßnahmen.

- von zwei- auf einfach vorne
- Reverb raus, Thomson rein
- twenty6 Pedale rein
- passende Ti-Feder 

Das wars erstmal.

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (7. August 2012)

... ich hoffe das sind nicht wieder leere Versprechungen so wie die angekündigten Bilder vom Gardasee! 

Auf jeden fall wünsch ich dir schonmal sauviel Spass für drüben !!!




Jako schrieb:


> ... das nächste mal meldest du dich wieder wenn du hier unten bist - ja? gruß jako



JA...aber wo fahren wir dann?Samerberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (7. August 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> JA...aber wo fahren wir dann?Samerberg?



...dann lieber 1 std. nach innsbruck - nordkette oder noch etwas weiter zum bikepark tirol.... wir können aber auch selber touren, brauchst halt dann ein 22er. gruß jako


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe das sind nicht wieder leere Versprechungen so wie die angekündigten Bilder vom Gardasee!
> 
> Auf jeden fall wünsch ich dir schonmal sauviel Spass für drüben !!!



Vielen Dank, werden wir haben. Ich freu mich schon ohne Ende.

Bilder wirds auf jeden Fall geben.


----------



## jones88 (11. August 2012)

Hey Leute, verkauft jemand seinen Slayer SS Rahmen in M oder L?
Oder wisst ihr wo es noch welche zu kaufen gibt?
Mein Slayer SXC wurde leider auf dem Flug nach Kanada nicht ordnungsgerecht behandelt :-(

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## mr320 (11. August 2012)

jones88 schrieb:


> Mein Slayer SXC wurde leider auf dem Flug nach Kanada nicht ordnungsgerecht behandelt :-(



Was is'n passiert?


----------



## njoerd (12. August 2012)

ich habe ein SS in M. Was willst du ausgeben?


----------



## jones88 (12. August 2012)

bin für einen Monat nach B.C. gereist. Auf dem Flug von Zürich - Düsseldorf - Vancouver wurde meine Bikekiste wohl nicht ganz sanft verladen. Und nun ziert eine fette, hässliche Delle mein Unterrohr nahe der Dämpferaufnahme.
Und dies trotz vorbildlicher Polsterung. Das traurige ist das es ein SXC90 Rahmen war der noch in Kanada geschweisst wurde. Wenigstens waren die Ferien super.

Für ein Slayer SS Rahmen mit Dämpfer, welcher nicht allzu viele Kratzer hat würde ich gerne 500 Euros zahlen. Oder ist das jenseits von gut und böse? Welches Modell wäre es und wie lange bist du es gefahren?


----------



## lamue1 (13. August 2012)

Nu versuch ichs hier auch mal.
Zu verkaufen: slayer ss 350
                    alles original bis auf die gabel( hab ne domaine), die 55er hab ich                                aber noch


----------



## AquaShock (13. August 2012)

Hey ihr Slayer-Freunde. Ich habe mein Slayer SS SE auch ENDLICH fertig! 
 Das Teil fährt sich wie eine Rakete! Super Fahrrad!!. 
Vielen Dank hier auch nochmal an Jako!!.


----------



## jones88 (15. August 2012)

ich bin mir sicher das folgende Frage schon 1'000 mal beantwortet wurde.
Trotzdem, Einbaulänge Dämpfer des Slayer SS? Gleich lang wie Slayer SXC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. August 2012)

200 mm, solltest Du einen roco coil einbauen, musst Du aber ein wenig von der Zugstufeneinstellschraube abfeilen, sonst kollidiert das mit dem Umwerferstummel.


----------



## Beefe (2. September 2012)

Was ist da los,keine weiteren aufbauten ???


----------



## Cube Lova (23. September 2012)

Habe auch noch mal ein paar Veränderungen an meine Schatz vorgenommen  Fährt sich einfach zu gut das Radl


----------



## Beefe (24. September 2012)

Die Rahmen Farbe kommt auf den Fotos einfach nicht so raus wie in Life....
Habe den selben da =)


----------



## Cube Lova (24. September 2012)

DAs bild hab ich auch mit dem handy geschossen


----------



## Beefe (24. September 2012)

Hier ei paar Fotos von Aktuellem Stand von meinem SS
Ich entschuldige mich für die Terrassen Fotos...
Der Käfig wurde um 3cm Gekürzt,Karbon self made Kefü...
Die Tage wird die 2011 Fox bei mir aufschlagen die mit 180mm mit 55,5 Einbaulänge von der Länge nur 4mm Länger wie die 55 mall sehen...
Aber schaut euch die Fotos an,Meinungen sind erwünscht 
http://666kb.com/i/c7jajejum2k17llxd.jpg[/img
[img]http://666kb.com/i/c7jap7twjdrtqr4g1.jpg






















und hier ein Älteres Foto mit einer Totem Solo Air,die aber zu Wuchtig für den Rahmen ist,deswegen ist die raus =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. September 2012)

Ich weiß ja net, aber mir würde das Kabel von der Sattelstütze 1. tierisch aufn Senkel gehen und 2. nach dem dritten fahren abgerissen sein...


----------



## Beefe (24. September 2012)

Hab noch nie Probleme mit dem kabel gehabt es stört in keiner weise und abreisen,wie soll das gehen es stört nirgends


----------



## njoerd (25. September 2012)

Was wiegt der Gerät so? 
Schaut spassig aus  
braucht jemand eine 1.5" Lyric Rc2 dh?


----------



## Beefe (25. September 2012)

Danke,
das Aktuelle Gewicht weis ich leider nicht,werde mal auf die wage Stellen =)


----------



## Beefe (27. September 2012)

Hier noch eins von Einigen neuen Fotos mit der 2011 36Fox


----------



## njoerd (27. September 2012)

hey dude. nice bike 
ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen


----------



## Beefe (27. September 2012)

Danke dude
ist eine 180mm gabel baut 1,5 cm Höcher wie die Serien 55 mit 160 die drin verbaut ist,das sollte der rahmen noch ab können


----------



## njoerd (27. September 2012)

Ich habe eine Lyric rc2dh solo air mit 170mm. die läuft auch super. Nur leider plagen gerade defekte Lager und die dazugehörigen zerstörten Schrauben vom Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau mein Superenduro ....
habt ihr da eine gute Anlaufstelle für Lager und Schrauben?


----------



## Beefe (27. September 2012)

das sind alles DIN lager,die nr vom lager (steht seitlich drauf) oder die masse googlen und schon hast du die


----------



## njoerd (28. September 2012)

Vielen Dank!!  Jetzt muss ich nur noch die verhunzten Schrauben raus bekommen und Neue finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (30. September 2012)

Gewicht wie auf dem Aktuellem Foto 16,5 Kilo


----------



## Beefe (12. Oktober 2012)

@njoerd
hast du dir die lager besorgt,kannst vielleicht die nummer von den lager hier posten,habe     auch vor im meine zu tauschen,und wie schaut es mit den bolzen aus?


----------



## njoerd (12. Oktober 2012)

ich bin bisher nicht dazu gekommen. nehme das aber im Laufe der nächsten Woche in Angriff, dann kann ich's dir sagen. 
Welche Bolzen meinst du genau?


----------



## Beefe (13. Oktober 2012)

ach ok,die Schrauben bzw die Bolzen die durch die lager gehen...


----------



## njoerd (15. Oktober 2012)

Die muss ich auch tauschen, mal sehen, wo man die herbekommt.


----------



## Beefe (16. Oktober 2012)

Habe heute die Fox 36  Factory Fit rc2 in Schwarz bekommen,ist die 2012 Gabel 180mm die auf 160mm runtergetravelt worden ist.
was meint ihr Schwarz oder doch Weiß ....
Habe schnell ein Foto auf der Terrasse gemacht


----------



## njoerd (16. Oktober 2012)

Puhh. schwere Sache. Mit schwarzer Gabel finde ich es etwas attraktiver


----------



## Beefe (16. Oktober 2012)

Es kommen noch Fox Decals in Rahmenfarbe drauf, und ein DHX 5.0 Air ist auch schon auf dem weg zu mir =D
Bin mal gespannt wie der sich machen wird...


----------



## 2o83 (16. Oktober 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Die muss ich auch tauschen, mal sehen, wo man die herbekommt.



Für die breiteren hab ich noch zwei Bolzen inklusive Schrauben in der originalen Verpackung hier liegen, kannst haben, hab ja kein "SS" mehr. -> PN

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (17. Oktober 2012)

Sind hier keine "SS" Fahrer mehr unterwegs oder habt ihr alle die Teile Verkauft :/


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2012)

Am Sonntag hatte es sich ergeben das ich mein SS endlich mal ausprobieren konnte,in Winterberg ...





 




Jako schrieb:


> ..... das ss geht absolut super, es wird dich total überraschen! die fahreigenschaften sind deutlich besser als z.b. mit je 180mm beim switch. man sitzt total kompakt und hat ein perfektes fluggefühl - ein richtiges miniflatline das gefühlsmäßig alles glatt bügelt.....



Ich hatte dir ja versprochen meine Empfindungen mitzuteilen ... aber eigentlich hasttest du alles schon sehr treffend in deinem post beschrieben und ich kann dem in allen Belangen voll zustimmen!

Davon noch abgesehen ist das Zocchi Air Fahrwerk mit 55/LO der absolute Traum in dem Bike !!!


----------



## Jako (23. Oktober 2012)

wir haben halt doch den gleichen geschmack (switch, flatline, alti, slayer.....) jetzt mußt du nur noch ein 29er tallboy "erfahren"....... gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Oktober 2012)

@ Soulbrother: Pickup nice, Slayer mit eins der geilsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab... Thumps up! 
Nur Kappen auf die Lock on Grips würde ich machen ;-) Nachdem ich einmal gesehen hab, wie sich ein Kumpel der ohne ein Stück aus seinem Oberschenkel gestanzt hat... nicht so nett:-D


----------



## 2o83 (23. Oktober 2012)

Platten hinten?  Schönes SS!

Cheers!


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Oktober 2012)

Jako schrieb:


> wir haben halt doch den gleichen geschmack (switch, flatline, alti, slayer.....) jetzt mußt du nur noch ein 29er tallboy "erfahren"....... gruß jako



Santa hat mittlerweile sehr viele schöne MTB-Rahmen,ja,aber mein Citybike wird nur 20" haben  



Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> @ Soulbrother: Pickup nice, Slayer mit eins der geilsten die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab... Thumps up!
> Nur Kappen auf die Lock on Grips würde ich machen ;-) Nachdem ich einmal gesehen hab, wie sich ein Kumpel der ohne ein Stück aus seinem Oberschenkel gestanzt hat... nicht so nett:-D



thx ... ja,Kappen sind mir schon länger ausgegangen,am Marin fehlen  auch noch welche 



lovetheride83 schrieb:


> Platten hinten?  Schönes SS!
> 
> Cheers!



haha...,ja sogar mehrfach Drchschlagplatten gehabt hinten.Jetzt kommt der Michelin Schlauch mit Titaneinlage rein und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2012)

Welcher Dämpfer ist das genau und kannst du zufällig einen Unterschied zum Monarch nennen? 
Übrigens, hottes Rad!


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2012)

Das ist der Roco Air LO! 

... nein,kann ich nicht,Rock Schrott wird bei mir schon seit 2001 nicht mehr verbaut.Die kürzliche Ausnahme im Vario Stützenbereich hab ich auch schon wieder bereuen dürfen.  

Wenn du generell das sanfte Fahrgefühl einer Stahlfeder haben willst,aber trotzdem einen Luftdämpfer möchtest,dann bleiben einfach nur die Zocchis.


----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2012)

Top Danke! 
Bist du unter 16kg mit dem Rad?


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja,glaub schon ... wart mal bis heut abend


----------



## Jako (24. Oktober 2012)

....meins wog mit coil 16,0 kg - ich tippe bei souly je nach reifen auf 15,7kg


----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwas muss ich falsch machen.. 
16,3kg mit Luft ..
sind mitlerweile Exlier 7 dran, die Code sind ans andere Rad gewandert.


----------



## Jako (24. Oktober 2012)

...ich sehe nichts ....


----------



## Beefe (24. Oktober 2012)

So DHX 5.0 getestet und für nicht gut befunden...der coil ist wieder drin
Die Lüftikus Dämpfer sind einfach nichts für mich


----------



## Jako (24. Oktober 2012)

wenn luft dann roco - nur der ist vergleichbar mit coil..... gruß jako


----------



## 2o83 (24. Oktober 2012)

DHX Air läuft im SS echt bescheiden. Wenn dann wirklich nur Marzocchi oder RS, das hat beides mit Luft gut funktioniert bei meinen. Hatte ja überwiegend den TST Coil mit Titanfeder hin, das lief meiner Meinung nach am Besten und vom Gewicht war es auch noch o.k.

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Top Danke!
> Bist du unter 16kg mit dem Rad?





Jako schrieb:


> ....meins wog mit coil 16,0 kg - ich tippe bei souly je nach reifen auf 15,7kg



Also...
mit Intense DH Bereifung (2ply) kommt es auf 16,12Kg 
mit Maxxis FR Bereifung (1ply) sind es 15,14Kg

Übergewichtig sind noch Felgen und Kefü ... da wären gut 400g-500g rauszuholen ohne Stabilitätseinbüßen hinnehmen zu müssen,allerdings ist das nicht zwingend notwendig.Der Bock fährt sich so schon sowas von agil


----------



## njoerd (25. Oktober 2012)

Sauber! Welche Laufradsätze könnte ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Beefe (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die Deetraks bei mir verbaut.


----------



## gobo (26. Oktober 2012)

souly,biste mit dem ss die dh runter??wenn ja,wie wars??
hatte damals keine probleme da runter nur was störte war der untere drop vor der rechts links kombination.
man bereue ich das teil abgegen zu haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (26. Oktober 2012)

1x Freecross zum Warmfahren
1x den neuen Singletrail,weil ich den bisher noch nicht kannte

uuund dann bääääm
5x DH ... 

ein Traum,das perfekte Mini-DH bzw. Mini-Flatline!


----------



## gobo (26. Oktober 2012)

na dann.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (27. Oktober 2012)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> 1x Freecross zum Warmfahren
> 1x den neuen Singletrail,weil ich den bisher noch nicht kannte
> 
> uuund dann bääääm
> ...



+1, ich hatte vor einigen Wochen auch mein slayer mit in WiBe, war echt spaßig auf dem DH !!!


----------



## njoerd (27. Oktober 2012)

kann ich nur zustimmen, hatte es letztes Jahr in WiBe, läuft wunderbar


----------



## gobo (28. Oktober 2012)

jaaa streut noch salz in die wunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2012)

Leg dir halt wieder einen zu  ... bis zum nächsten Frühjahr ist ja jetzt erst mal wieder eine Zeit lang hin und die Welt kosten die Rahmen eh nicht ... du weißt doch: Winterzeit/Bastelzeit!


----------



## Beefe (28. Oktober 2012)

Musst aber glück haben einen zu finden..


----------



## gobo (28. Oktober 2012)

na mal sehen,bin zur zeit ein scott octane am aufbauen(jaja ich weiß).
hin und wieder lässt sich aber doch noch was finden!!schauen wir mal.

mfg


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## gobo (29. Oktober 2012)

??


----------



## Dungeon_Lord DH (3. November 2012)

Das is ja ma ne super gruppe 

das is mein slayer ss 350 

soweit fertig aber vlt noch verbesserungsvorschläge und en Gabel/Dämpfer combi vorschlag 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1234605


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (4. November 2012)

verbessern??laß es doch so sieht doch schön aus


----------



## Beefe (4. November 2012)

Habe ich dir schon geschrieben,schaut gut aus =D


----------



## Dungeon_Lord DH (4. November 2012)

haha xD danke beefe  aber ich weis ni will wieder auf stahlfeder wechseln bin ma aber bissl unsicher auf welche Gabel oder Dämpfer

ach ja und es steht auch zum tausch gegen was anderes schönes


----------



## Beefe (4. November 2012)

du hast doch einen stahlfeder dämpfer drin...
Und ein Tausch,hmmm was gibt es anderes schönes als ein Slayer SS ...Nichts =D


----------



## Dungeon_Lord DH (4. November 2012)

schon recht Beede  es is auch des beste das ich bis jetz hatte aber ich sammel und probier viel keine frage das Slayer is en hammer!" 

aso ne du der Dämpfer is mir richtig rotze der Van(das letzte originalteil/steinalt)  ich denke ich werd ma en Vivid holen 

aber eingtlich will ich es ni weggeben xD


----------



## Beefe (10. November 2012)

Vivid air oder den coil?
ich hatte kurzzeitig den dhx5.0 air drin und war garnicht zufrieden mit dem Teil...


----------



## Dungeon_Lord DH (10. November 2012)

hab ma jetz ne Fox DHx 5.0 Coil geholt ma gugn wie der geht


----------



## Beefe (29. November 2012)

Ich möchte mit einen air Dämpfer zulegen nur habe ich absolut keine Ahnung was im SS gut läuft, kann mir jemand ein paar Erfahrungen schildern ...
Bzw.hat vielleicht jemand einen abzugeben


----------



## njoerd (29. November 2012)

Ich kann dir sagen, dass der Monarch bei zu wenig Luftdruck einfach durch den Federweg rauscht, das ist einfach nicht spaßig. Mit mehr Luftdruck, gehts recht gut, da fährt sich das Mopped aktiv ganz gut.

Ich hörte die MZ Dämpfer sollen gut gehen, auch mit Luft.


----------



## 2o83 (29. November 2012)

Marzocchi Roco TST Air lief gut, mit FOX DHX 5.0 Air und RP2 hatte ich arge Probleme. Am besten fand ich in meinem aber die Kombination aus Coil + Titanfeder. Abzugeben habe ich leider keinen mehr. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dungeon_Lord DH (29. November 2012)

FOX DHX 5.0 COIL!!!!!! kann ih nur empfehlen !


----------



## Beefe (29. November 2012)

Ich möchte mit dem Gewicht runter deswegen air Dämpfer ne 36 talas habe ich schonverbaut,da kommt kein dhx 5.0 in Frage ...


----------



## Beefe (25. Dezember 2012)

Ein update ,Gabel, Dampfer, Kurbel, lrs, bremsen,Sattelstütze und das x0 Schaltwerk
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1278518


----------



## Korni (7. Januar 2013)

my new Slayer Slopestyle `13 Model


----------



## Beefe (7. Januar 2013)

Yeah ,sehr geil! Wie fährt er sich so?


----------



## Korni (7. Januar 2013)

Serwas,
is das wohl geilste Teil was ich je unterm Hintern hatte. Am Wochenende hat ich schon 2 Shows damit und kann nur sagen das neue Slayer SS is zum fliegen da!!!
Falls Du jemand weist, ich hätte nochmal den gleichen in M bei mir in neu und unaufgebaut stehen abzugeben...
Gruas


----------



## njoerd (9. Januar 2013)

preis?


----------



## Teaser (10. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend! Lese hier schon einige Zeit mit, bzw. habe mir den Thread mal relativ ausführlich reingezogen, und bin zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich dieses Slayer SS ziemlich kühl finde. Bin daher schon im Netz auf die Suche gegangen, wollte die Option aber nicht ungenutzt lassen, direkt hier einmal zu fragen, ob jemand jemanden kennt, der einen Slayer SS (350, SE..)-Rahmen in M veräußern möchte. Böte mich evtl als Abnehmer an! Schon mal vielen Dank!
Gruß
teaser


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Januar 2013)

Preis vom neuen Slayer SS rahmen ist wohl um die 1990.... Komplettbike glaube ich 2790...
Aber da ich ja heute den Onooka Ampak Rahmen hier gewonnen habe- werde ich wohl fremdgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korni (10. Januar 2013)

Serwas zusammen,
und Hallo. Also damit nicht noch länger gesucht und gemunkelt wird. Der Rahmen läge im VK bei 1999,- beim Händler. Die Größe ist auf Grund des Marktes in Europa nur auf L ausgelegt. Da ich aber vorab den M aus Kanada bekommen habe könnte ich den mit einer RaceFace Sattelstütze und Fizik Flash Sattel in passender Farbe natürlich inkl CaneCreek Steuersatz (schon eingepresst) im Gesamtpaket für 1650,- abgeben. Der Rahmen ist komplett neu, nicht gefahn, nur ledeglich für die Eurobike als Showbike aufgebaut und danach wieder aus einander gebaut worden da ich den L bekommen habe. Die Garantie und Rechnung aber bekommt ihr ohne Probleme von mir zum neuen RM Slayer SS dazu. Bitte meldet Euch bei Interesse per Mail bei mir. Werde diese dann schnellstmöglichst beantworten und bei Wunsch mit Fotos verziehren.
Beste Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Jako (11. Januar 2013)

....hier muß das erste rocky meines juniors auch noch rein....


----------



## Elefantenvogel (11. Januar 2013)

@ Jako: Das Bike ist echt mal ne Granate! Damit lässt sich sicherlich eine MENGE Spaß haben


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2013)

dein erstes Rocky vergisst du nie  wird in Zukunkt nur schwer zu toppen sein !


----------



## Beefe (3. Februar 2013)

partlist:
Rahmen: rocky ss
Dämpfer : bin noch beim testen Aktuell einer von RS
Gabel: Fox 36 talas FIT 
Vorbau: race face
Lenker: funn  fatboy
Shifter: X0
Bremsen: X0 
Griffe: odi
Kurbe/Innenlager: Noir 3.3
Pedale: Nukeproof Electron
Kettenblätter: race face 36/22
Kassette: Shimano XT, 9-fach
Schaltwerk: X.0, 9-fach, midcage
Schaltröllchen: Carbon selfmade 3g
Umwerfer: Shimano xt
Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo, Sapim Speichen, Mavic EX521 & EX721
Reifen: Continental MountainKing II draht
Sattel: sdg 
Sütze: KS supernatural 150 mm

Aktuelles Gewicht 15,4
es Folgt ein leichterer Sattel,KMS x9sl gold kette eventuell ein Carbon Lenker sowie titan Schrauben...


----------



## gobo (4. Februar 2013)

sehr sehr geiles ss!!!
schöne wand deko!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. Februar 2013)

Sieht mir viel zu sehr nach einem Tourenrad aus, passt nicht wirklich zum Bike.


----------



## gobo (5. Februar 2013)

wieso touren kann man damit eigentlich ganz gut!und wenns mal bergab geht weisst du das man es auch laufen lassen kann und sogar noch spass dabei hat.
bin mit meinem auch touren u. park gefahren,top.
wobei ich bei dem oberen noch einen bash montieren würde!!!


----------



## Beefe (5. Februar 2013)

Das Rad wurde als Enduro aufgebaut ,geht richtig gut Berg hoch und noch besser wieder runter 
Das DH biken wurde verkauft da ich nur noch mit dem SS unterwegs bin und mit den 160mm super zurecht komme in alles Parks und Lebenslagen


----------



## gobo (6. Februar 2013)

ich muß auch ehrlich sagen das es mitlerweile vollkommen ausreichend ist ein bike für alles zu haben.
für dicke dinger hab ich meinen freerider aber sonst reicht mein touren freerider voll aus!


----------



## Teaser (10. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen!
Hatte mich hier letztens eingeklinkt, um an ein Slayer SS zu kommen. Das hat bereits geklappt. Nun ist es fast fertig, aber ein kleines Problem ist aufgetreten: die Innensechskante der Bolzen für die Umlenkung sind vergriesgnaddelt, also rund oder wie auch immer. Ich bekomm die bestimmt irgendwie gelöst, aber nochmal rein sollen die dann nicht. Muss also Ersatz her. Die Firma bikeaction ist glaub ich der RM-Großhändler, verkauft aber nicht an Endkunden. Die Leute da konnten mir aber Info über Teilenummern liefern. Nun brauche ich also einen kompetenten Händler, der mir die entsprechenden Teile bestellt. Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen oder Empfehlungen aussprechen? Ich sag schon mal danke!


----------



## koRnetto (1. März 2013)

Dann melde ich mich hier auch mal zu wort. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Slayer ss Rahmen in m(eventuell auch s). Wenn jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt... 

Gruß 
Nico


----------



## njoerd (1. März 2013)

@Teaser. Ich hab's über Bike-Infection.de gemacht. Der Laden liegt aber auch bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## Korni (1. März 2013)

Hey servus, 

hab gelesen das Du nen "S" Rahmen suchen würdest? Ich hab momentan noch einen aktuellen 2013er RockyMountain SlopeStyle Rahmen in "M" - Einzelstück in Europa - bei mir liegen. Da mir dieser leider zu klein ist fahre ich nun einen "L" und der "M" steht unbenutzt bei mir zuhause. Würde das gute Stück, mit CaneCreek Steuersatz 11/8 auf 11/8 reduziert, RaceFace Sattelstütze mit nem Fizik Flash Sattel in passendem blau zum Rahmen und nem getunten RockShox Monarch Dämpfer der auf den Rahmen abgestimmt wurde, verkaufen. Der UVP läge ja bei 1999,- beim Händler allerdings ohne Anbauteile wie bei mir. Zwar mit Dämpfer und Achse aber des wars dann schon. Wenn Du magst dann sag mir doch mal nen Preis der für Dich in Frage kommen würde!? VHB würde ich mal mit 1650,- vorschlagen und dann gerne mit einem Angebot Deiner Seite weiter machen. Rechnung und Garantie is natürlich dabei und wird Dir von mir mit geschickt. 

Beste Grüße, Flo

Hier noch mein Link zum Rahmen:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...08111630.27170.100000243853673&type=1&theater


----------



## ChuckNoland (2. März 2013)

Teaser schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen!
> Hatte mich hier letztens eingeklinkt, um an ein Slayer SS zu kommen. Das hat bereits geklappt. Nun ist es fast fertig, aber ein kleines Problem ist aufgetreten: die Innensechskante der Bolzen für die Umlenkung sind vergriesgnaddelt, also rund oder wie auch immer. Ich bekomm die bestimmt irgendwie gelöst, aber nochmal rein sollen die dann nicht. Muss also Ersatz her. Die Firma bikeaction ist glaub ich der RM-Großhändler, verkauft aber nicht an Endkunden. Die Leute da konnten mir aber Info über Teilenummern liefern. Nun brauche ich also einen kompetenten Händler, der mir die entsprechenden Teile bestellt. Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen oder Empfehlungen aussprechen? Ich sag schon mal danke!



Hatte das Problem bei meinem SXC auch,hab die Bolzen einfach aufgebohrt(auf der Seite wo das Gewinde ist).Bolzen bestellte ich bei Radsport Kimmerle,echt ne top Adresse waren ruck zuck da!


----------



## koRnetto (2. März 2013)

@Korni falls du mich meinst. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem alten Slayer ss.
Aber danke für dein Angebot.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamue1 (3. März 2013)

Mahlzeit

Hab da ein ss350 aus 2009 in S zu verkaufen. Ist alles original und gut gewartet. Ne RS Domain aus 2010 gibts eventuell noch mit dazu.


----------



## Teaser (3. März 2013)

@njoerd  @ChuckNoland
Danke Euch Beiden, hab es mittlerweile geschafft, die Bolzen zu entfernen, hab dann die Bolzen so angefräst, dass ich mit dem Maulschlüssel kontern kann. Somit kann ich erstmal fahren. Hab auch schon Kontakt mit einem Bikeladen wegen der Parts.

Und so sieht das Lockengelöt aus:







Wird noch etwas geändert, aber es fährt schonmal sehr gut. Sofern man das an der Küste ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Korni (3. März 2013)

Hi Kornetto,
jab dachte da an Dich. Ja schad, wennst jemand weist dann sagta bscheid.... Mercen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. März 2013)

Geiler Aufbau, gefällt! Aber bitte bau die Klingel ab....


----------



## gobo (4. März 2013)

das rad wird bestimmt zum trail getreten,deswegen auch die klingel?!?!?!
sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## koRnetto (4. März 2013)

Laut der rocky Homepage hat sich von 2008 zu 2009 die Geometrie verändert... Stimmt das?
http://www.bikes.com/main.cfm?l=en&p=01_102&BIKE=162&Y=2008&zone=3
http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+SLAYER_SS_350.html?BIKE=555
Gruß Nico


----------



## Teaser (4. März 2013)

Ich sach mal so: ne Mercedes G-Klasse ist super im Gelände, wird aber auch im normalen Verkehr bewegt. Daher schraubt auch keiner die Hupe raus.   oder anders: bin häufiger froh, dass ich die Klingel hab. Man räuspert sich sonst zu Tode. Sie passt doch auch hervorragend zur Formula.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. März 2013)

Ihr spinnt :-D Ein freundliches "Achtung Radfahrer" und gut ist... Und erzählt mir nichts von wegen Straßenverkehrsordnung oder so, dann müsst ihr auch Reflektoren, Licht und Schutzbleche dranbauen....


----------



## bestmove (5. März 2013)

Richtige Männer haben einen anständigen Freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teaser (5. März 2013)

Und ich dachte, richtige Männer führen fixed. Wie auch immer, die Klingel bleibt.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. März 2013)

Teaser schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, richtige Männer führen fixed. Wie auch immer, die Klingel bleibt.



Ne, das sind nur Hippster...


----------



## Brainman (8. März 2013)

2013 lässt grüßen


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. März 2013)

Das Teil ist einfach nur schön! Wenn der Rahmen nur net so sch*** teuer wäre :-(


----------



## Beefe (13. März 2013)

Sers Leute 
Bin auf der suche nach einem roco air am besten tst  oder einem anderem!
Wenn jemand was hat bitte melden,danke !


----------



## Cube Lova (29. März 2013)

Falls jemand noch ein Slayer SS sucht siehe meine Bikemarkt anzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (1. April 2013)

Erster Ausritt, war richtig Geil ! 
Das ultimative Spaßbike





Partliste ist im Album


----------



## Deleted 104857 (1. April 2013)

Diese blau/schwarz/gold Kombi finde ich irgendwie geil !!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. April 2013)

Gold wäre mir zu viel.... Was taugt an dem Dämpfer nicht?


----------



## Brainman (2. April 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Gold wäre mir zu viel.... Was taugt an dem Dämpfer nicht?



Der Dämpfer ist schon o.K.


----------



## koRnetto (7. April 2013)

So bei mir hat's auch geklappt. Konnte einen ss Rahmen ergattern.
Zustand war allerdings eher schlecht.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Ersatzteile für den Rahmen her bekomme?
Bräuchte ein Schaltauge und die Schraube, mit der die Umlenkung am Hinterbau befestigt wird auf der linken Seite. Falls jemand noch was liegen hat, darf er sich gerne melden 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Brainman (7. April 2013)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Bräuchte ein Schaltauge und die Schraube, mit der die Umlenkung am Hinterbau befestigt wird auf der linken Seite. Falls jemand noch was liegen hat, darf er sich gerne melden
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Wegen einem Schaltauge könntest du hier mal nachfragen.
http://northshorebillet.com/product-tag/rocky-mountain/


----------



## Beefe (7. April 2013)

Bin am überlegen meinen SS Rahmen abzugeben am besten im Tausch gegen einen Enduro wie rocky slayer,Canyon strive ....
Der SS Rahmen ist in einem super zustand !!!


----------



## Beefe (20. April 2013)

Hier der aktuelle Aufbau 
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1353465


----------



## Jako (21. April 2013)

Beefe schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen meinen SS Rahmen abzugeben am besten im Tausch gegen einen Enduro wie Canyon strive ...



kann man einen größeren fehler machen? mach' es bitte nicht, du wirst es bereuen! gruß jako


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. April 2013)

Behalt es, bau es als ordentliches mini dh/ parkbike auf und hol dir das canyon stive so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beefe (21. April 2013)

Ja ich werde ihn behalten fährt sich einfach zu gut und geht im Enduro Einsatz auch ziemlich gut


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2013)

Sehr geil. Optisch ein Traum.

- welchen Dämpfer fährst du im SS?
- wieviel wiegt das gute Stück denn?
- wo bist du damit unterwegs (Westliche Wälder?)

Schöne Grüße

Flo


----------



## Beefe (22. April 2013)

Danke,
Das Gewicht liegt bei 15,5 mit den "schweren" Schwalbe 
Dämpfer ist ein ario ,kaum zu glauben aber der macht sich echt gut ,war selber überrascht 
Bin häufig in den West woods unterwegs oder auch am Lech entlang bei längeren touren.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (13. Mai 2013)

Servus,
Überlege mir ein SS als Spaßbike neben dem DHler aufzubauen.
Passt denn ein Canecreek DB oder n Vivid Air in die Karre? Wenn nicht hatte ich an einen Monarch plus gedacht wäre schön wenn jmd. der einen der Dämpfer im SS fährt seinen Senf dazu abgeben könnte 
Ich würde mit 1,72 n S kaufen wenn ichs verspielt mag oder?
In Vancouver sind die Dinger so schön billig


----------



## gobo (13. Mai 2013)

1,72 brauchst du m!!!!!


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> 1,72 brauchst du m!!!!!



sorry, sehe ich nicht so.... ich bin 1,83 und bin auch M gefahren. wenn er es "verspielt" möchte für park und bergab dann S  gruß jako


----------



## gobo (13. Mai 2013)

ansichtssache!
bin selber 1,72 und bin das m(17,5")gefahren und fand das es so in der grösse schon sehr verspielt war!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (13. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Nimm das Bike in S... Bin 184cm und das Slayer SS vom Kumpel in M hat mir gut gepasst...


----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2013)

181cm und empfand M auch als wunderbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich hab erst eins in "S" gehabt, aber bei 1,84m zu klein, "M" war super. Ich würde dir auch "S" raten. Zu der Dämpferfrage: einen Vivid Air bekommst glaub ich nur schwer rein, CCDB Air hab ich keine Aktien drin, passen tun auf jeden Fall: DHX Air, Roco Air & Monarch+. 

Cheers!


----------



## kyrildesign (20. Mai 2013)

Servus,
Fahre in meinem SS grad nen Fox DHX 4.0 Air,würdet ihr mir empfehlen den gegen nen Van R zu tauschen?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (21. Mai 2013)

nein.


----------



## kyrildesign (22. Mai 2013)

Was spricht denn genau dagegen?


----------



## Jako (22. Mai 2013)

nichts


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2013)

Ich finde zumindest den Van R den ein Kumpel von mir in seinem Slayer hat, zu schwammig... Zugstufe ist zwar korrekt eingestellt, aber finde der Dämpfer könnte mehr Druckstufe gebrauchen. Da der DHX 4 Air ja zumindest Propedal hat, würde ich den also dem Van R, der nur die Zugstufeneinstellung hat, vorziehen. Natürlich kann man jetzt drüber diskutieren, ob Luft oder Stahl besser ist, aber wenn Stahl, dann würde ich mir eher einen halbwegs günstigen Fox RC2 oder so schießen.... oder zumindest den Van RC, der auch eine verstellbare Druckstufe hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korni (23. Mai 2013)

Serwas Burschen und Mädls,
ich habe noch einen aktuellen 2013er Slayer Slopestyle bei mir stehen. Nagelneu mit Steuersatz, Steckachse, Dämpfer, Sattel und Sattelstütze wäre dies gute Stück ab zu geben. Die Größe M war mir zu klein und deshalb holte ich mich den Rahmen in L. 
Wer Interesse hat oder Fotos möchte bitte einfach eine Email schreiben und ich werde sie schnellstmöglichst beantworten.

Beste Grüße


----------



## kyrildesign (6. Juni 2013)

So Slayer Freunde,hier nun mein baby
Sorry fürs Handybild


----------



## gobo (7. Juni 2013)

jaa lecker!


----------



## koRnetto (19. Juni 2013)

Da ich auch endlich ein Slayer gefunden habe, kann ich auch mal ein schlechtes Handybild zeigen. Totem Air ist auf 165mm getravelt(und im bikemarkt  )

Kleine Frage am Rande, ich finde das Slayer ziemlich frontlastig. Lässt sich zum Beispiel relativ schwer aufs Hinterrad ziehen. Ist das so? Liegt es an meinem Setup? Oder bin ich nur unfähig?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## gobo (19. Juni 2013)

sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Jako (19. Juni 2013)

koRnetto schrieb:


> Kleine Frage am Rande, ich finde das Slayer ziemlich frontlastig. Lässt sich zum Beispiel relativ schwer aufs Hinterrad ziehen. Ist das so? Liegt es an meinem Setup? Oder bin ich nur unfähig?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



....na ja, du hast ja mit der totem auch einen ganz schönen prügel drin... welche rahmengröße ist denn das, und wie groß bist du? vielleicht stimmen ja einfach die hebel nicht.... gruß jako


----------



## koRnetto (19. Juni 2013)

Bin 1.79m und Rahmengröße ist M. Sollte eigentlich passen.
Meine Uzzi Vpx mit der schweren Travis lässt sich problemlos in den Manual ziehen. Hab so das Gefühl, das dem slayer eine Gabel mit einer größeren Einbauhöhe als 550mm besser stehen würde.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Juni 2013)

Die Totem ist doch schon bei 180mm Federweg, oder? Dann müsste die Gabel doch eh schon in etwa 565mm Einbauhöhe haben... Ne höher bauende Gabel würde ich auf keinen Fall reinbauen, probier eher mal ein bissl mitm Lenkerrise rum...


----------



## koRnetto (19. Juni 2013)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Die Totem ist doch schon bei 180mm Federweg, oder? Dann müsste die Gabel doch eh schon in etwa 565mm Einbauhöhe haben... Ne höher bauende Gabel würde ich auf keinen Fall reinbauen, probier eher mal ein bissl mitm Lenkerrise rum...



Nee, Totem ist auf 165mm getravelt. Daher 550mm  .
Hab schon 2cm Spacer drunter, aber stimmt schon, der Atlas ist recht flach.
Werde mal was mit mehr Rise probieren.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Elefantenvogel (19. Juni 2013)

Ansonsten auch mal den Dämpfer anschauen.... bei meinem Slayer 2011 hatte ich sowohl mitm Roco Coil als auch mit dem original verbauten RP23 Probleme, das Bike gescheit in den Manual zu ziehen, mit dem jetzt verbauten Monarch Plus RC3 gehts super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koRnetto (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist kein schlechter Tipp. Werde den Roco Tst Air mal hart machen und testen. Wenn das die Uhrsache ist, fehlt lowspeeddruckstufe!? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## njoerd (20. Juni 2013)

hatte eine Lyric DH Solo Air drin und konnte es mit einem Fox Van R sowie mit einem RS Monarch in den Manual ziehen. Körpergröße 181 auf Rahmengröße M.

Dämpfer hartstellen ist eine super Idee, probier das aus, ggf. kann man auch an der Technik pfeilen.


----------



## koRnetto (20. Juni 2013)

Ja, komischer weise hab ich ja bei meinen anderen Rädern nie Probleme gehabt. Ich werde berichten, ob es daran liegt, dass der Dämpfer zu stark durchgesackt ist. Aber vielen dank für deine Hilfe.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kyrildesign (5. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=254731&stc=1&d=1373039310
Neues Update von meinem Bock


----------



## kyrildesign (5. Juli 2013)

Weiß einer die einbaumaße für ne Gabel in dass SS?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Juli 2013)

Alles ab 16cm, finde persönlich, das es sich mit ner 18cm Gabel ohne Zero Stack Steuersatz nicht agil genug fährt... Mit den 160mm Gabeln oder z.B. ner 55/ Lyrik mit 17cm machste sicherlich nichts falsch... Totem, Domain oder 66 wäre mir persönlich zu viel..


----------



## Cube Lova (15. Juli 2013)

Falls i wer noch eine ss Rahmen sucht, ich habe einen günstig abzugeben.

Gruß


----------



## Till_Mann (15. Juli 2013)

Hier! Ich suche ein slayer ss rahmen (den alten). Möglichst groß sollte er sein (L oder auch M), über alles andere lässt sich reden.


----------



## Cube Lova (15. Juli 2013)

Meiner ist leider Größe "S".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (1. August 2013)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Hier! Ich suche ein slayer ss rahmen (den alten). Möglichst groß sollte er sein (L oder auch M), über alles andere lässt sich reden.



Gr.M in allerbestem Zustand, evtl. abzugeben, bei Interresse schick mir ne PM!


----------



## Korni (1. August 2013)

Servus, ich hätte zwar nen in M aber ist der aktuelle von 2013 zu verkaufen... Gruss Korni


----------



## Beefe (1. August 2013)

Habe einen M Rahmen abzugeben,in einem super zustand!


----------



## Till_Mann (1. August 2013)

Hey soulbrother, leider kommt dein Angebot etwas spät. Das hätte ja super gepasst so von Rheinhesse zu Rheinhesse, aber ich habe mich jetzt für das Slayer von numinisflo aus dem Bikemarkt entschieden.

Jetzt kommen sie alle und wollen ihr Slayer verkaufen. Bei dem Überangebot fällt der Preis natürlich nochmal ordentlich, Flo! 

Gruß Till


----------



## Soulbrother (1. August 2013)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> ... Das hätte ja super gepasst so von Rheinhesse zu Rheinhesse...



 ... hab deinen post heute erst gesehen!


----------



## gobo (1. August 2013)

souly,ist das dein ernst???wieso das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Gr.M in allerbestem Zustand, evtl. abzugeben, bei Interresse schick mir ne PM!



Du also auch Axel. Meins ist am Sonntag auch weg. Bei mir kommt was neues her, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Federweg.



Till_Mann schrieb:


> Hey soulbrother, leider kommt dein Angebot etwas spät. Das hätte ja super gepasst so von Rheinhesse zu Rheinhesse, aber ich habe mich jetzt für das Slayer von numinisflo aus dem Bikemarkt entschieden.
> 
> Jetzt kommen sie alle und wollen ihr Slayer verkaufen. Bei dem Überangebot fällt der Preis natürlich nochmal ordentlich, Flo!
> 
> Gruß Till



Hey Till, da muss ich dann natürlich Regressansprüche beim Soulbrother stellen.
Man sieht sich am Sonntag.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. August 2013)

gobo schrieb:


> souly,ist das dein ernst???wieso das?



Im Prinzip zu viele Bikes (für Park) bei immer weniger Zeit.
Ich bin das SS bisher nur 2x gefahren ... definitiv  da gibts nix ... trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht ob ich diese Saison überhaupt nochmal nach Wiberg komme,ich hoffe es aber stark!

Mit meinem M9 ist es eigentlich dasselbe.Entweder M9 oder SS,mal sehen wie´s kommt,mach mir aber diesbezüglich keinen Stress.Die fressen ja kein Brot 




numinisflo schrieb:


> Du also auch Axel. Meins ist am Sonntag auch weg. Bei mir kommt was neues her, allerdings mit deutlich weniger Federweg.
> 
> Hey Till, da muss ich dann natürlich Regressansprüche beim Soulbrother stellen.
> Man sieht sich am Sonntag.



Bei mir könnte er sogar heute noch schnell ums Eck kommen


----------



## Till_Mann (1. August 2013)

Das ist bei mir genauso Soulbrother. Im Moment steht das Big Hit nur rum oder wird verliehen, weil ich immer RMX fahre. Das Slayer soll dann auch ein bisschen bergauf fahren können.


----------



## numinisflo (1. August 2013)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Bei mir könnte er sogar heute noch schnell ums Eck kommen



Was wirds denn bei dir?


----------



## gobo (2. August 2013)

@Soulbrother:wäre trotzdem schade!ja hatte dich leider nicht in w.berg angetroffen weil diesmal hätte ich meinen ganzen mut zusammen genommen und dich angequatscht,lach.


----------



## koRnetto (2. August 2013)

Hier auch noch mal mit neuer Gabel. Ich muss unbedingt mal eine bessere Kamera besorgen.





Gruß
Kornetto
 @Soulbrother : Das Rad ist echt zu schade zum hergeben. Du wirst dich im Nachhinein ärgern.
Deins war eines der Slayer, weswegen ich auch eins haben wollte!


----------



## Soulbrother (2. August 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Was wirds denn bei dir?



Damit war der Till gemeint ... Spass 




gobo schrieb:


> @Soulbrother:wäre trotzdem schade!ja hatte dich leider nicht in w.berg angetroffen weil diesmal hätte ich meinen ganzen mut zusammen genommen und dich angequatscht,lach.



Haha ... ja meine Reißzähne sind auch schon wieder 5cm länger  



koRnetto schrieb:


> Deins war eines der Slayer, weswegen ich auch eins haben wollte!



Das freut mich


----------



## gobo (2. August 2013)

hahahahaha na dann glück gehabt!!!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. August 2013)

Verkauft ihr nur alle eure slayer.
Ich bleibe meinem treu, die Kiste macht einfach viel zuviel Spaß.


----------



## Teaser (5. August 2013)

Nabend, Slayer-Freunde!
Mal ne Frage:Welche Federhärte für den Fox Van R empfehlt Ihr, wenn man ca. 80 Kilo in kompletter Montur wiegt?
Danke für Infos!
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kyrildesign (8. August 2013)

Meins ist auch verkauft,war ne Super Kiste.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2013)

18.00 ...


----------



## gobo (9. August 2013)

???


----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2013)

20.00 ...





... bis morgen um 11.15


----------



## gobo (9. August 2013)

lach!


----------



## Brainman (9. August 2013)

Coole Idee


----------



## gobo (17. August 2013)

so rahmen ist jetzt kompl. abgeklebt mit mx folie.
jetzt müssen nur noch die ganzen teile kommen!!ohh und das dauert!!!


----------



## gobo (17. August 2013)

so ein teil ist schonmal da,bringt nur nicht sooo viel!!
jaja ich weiß der vorbau,wird noch geändert!!
nur bei den felgen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher und auch die bremse könnte eine fehlkauf gewesen sein!?warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Brainman (17. August 2013)

Da ist er ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_Mann (19. August 2013)

Besitzerwechsel, die 2.


----------



## gobo (20. August 2013)

jaaaaa sehr schön!!


----------



## gobo (23. August 2013)

hab ja ein schweres erbe angetreten und hoffe es gefällt.
souly nochmal besten dank das du dich von dem teil getrennt hast.bin die strasse mal rauf und runter,geht hammer geil nach vorne!!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (24. August 2013)

Haste schön aufgebaut!
Nu lass krachen!  Die Dame braucht Luft unter den Rädern


----------



## Soulbrother (24. August 2013)

@gobo ...  viel Spass damit!


----------



## ALB_rider (29. August 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
habe ein paar fragen zum alten Slayer SS:
Was fahrt ihr damit so?
Hauptsächlich im Park, das ist klar, aber wie fährt es sich bergauf?
Wie schlägt es sich wenn der Downhill relativ heftig wird?
Viele Grüße und besten im Voraus,
Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (29. August 2013)

fahren kannste damit eigentlich alles kommt halt auf den aufbau an!
bin mit meinem gestern ne runde von 14km gefahren und muß sagen das es saugeil war!
das fahrwerk berg hoch blockiert und gaaas.
wie das teil im dh ist werde ich am we mal schauen aber auf tour ist das teil der hammer(und ich wollte es nicht glauben).


----------



## Till_Mann (30. August 2013)

Ich bin jetzt noch nihct so oft mit dem Slayer gefahren, aber gobo hat Recht, wenn man will geht alles. Meins wiegt jetzt ca. 16,5kg, hat ne 1x10 Schaltung und ein Fahrwerk, welches man nicht blockieren kann. Trotzdem bin ich damit vorletzten Sonntag knapp 1000hm gefahren. Klar, man sitzt bei einem langen Sattel recht weit hinten, es wippt ordentlich bei einem Coil-Dämpfer und es nicht grade leicht. Aber wenn die Sattelstütze lang genug ist und man etwas Geduld hat kommt man überall hoch. Ich hab jetzt eine 400er Sattelstütze drin, die ist auf jeden Fall lang genug um gut bergauf zu fahren und für mich lässt sie sich auch weit genug absenken. Wer allerdings etwas kürzere Beine hat, dem sollte auch eine 350er reichen.

Berab kan  ich auch noch nicht allzuviel sagen. Nur soviel: der flache Lenkwinkel zusammen mit dem tiefen Schwerpunkt, dem steifen Rahmen und der hohen Gabel (180mm) fühlt sich das Slayer deutlich mehr nach Downhiller als nach All-Mountain an.

Meine Tipps, falls du viele Touren fahren willst: 2x10 Antrieb, Dämpfer mit Plattform/Lockout, versenkbare Sattelstütze.


----------



## gobo (30. August 2013)

so fette tour absolviert und muß sagen das teil ist traumhaft!!
aber was mich etwas stört ist das die front sehr nervös ist was man bei abfahrten merkt!
und was das schlimmste an dem rad ist,die xo bremse!!man was ein müll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
tja wird gleich umgebaut und ein neuer lrs kommt auch rein somit ist das teil fertig für thale!!!!


----------



## gobo (30. August 2013)

nach umbau.


----------



## mystical_meo (31. August 2013)

Hey gobo,

geiler Hobel. Würde mir auch gefallen!

Sag mal, die Lezyne Kettenstrebenschützer, welche Größe ist das?
Such noch für mein Slayer die passenden.

Gruß
Franco


----------



## gobo (1. September 2013)

hi
das ist die kleinste grösse,leider.
hatte mich da etwas geirrt mit der grösse deswegen ist diese auch an der sitzstrebe.
wenn du die mittlere nimmt sollte es passen!!
ja das mit den lrs sieht nicht schlecht aus aber schwarz würde besser zum rahmen passen,naja ich arbeite dran.


----------



## gobo (2. September 2013)

hi leutz

mal ne frage,ist einer von euch das ss schon mal auf 1*10 gefahren?
bei mir haut das nicht so wirklich mit der kettenlinie hin vorallem wenn ich auf die unteren gänge schalte ist die kettenlinie fürn a...h!!

besten dank


----------



## Cube Lova (10. September 2013)

hallo zsm 
hat i wer vielleicht mal die reach & stack Werte für das SS ( wenn es geht in größe S) andere größen sind aber auch kein thema mir gehts nur um die Vergleichbarkeit zu nem anderen Radl.

Gruß


----------



## gobo (15. Oktober 2013)

so mal ein update mit neuer gabel/steuersatz und vorbau.


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (27. Oktober 2013)

Hey habe seit neuem auch ein RM slayer SS 427...
jezt wollte ich fragen ob einer ne feder 600 oder 650 für den fox van r hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (27. Oktober 2013)

glückwunsch und viel spass damit!


----------



## ManitheBikeMen (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke bräuchte die Feder trotzdem dringend...^^


----------



## hawk2 (19. November 2013)

ja sehr geiles ss!


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2014)

damit der tread nicht untergeht hat jemand keine action pics??
würde selber welche posten aber hab leider "noch keine"!


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2014)

und ich hab leider slayer ss


----------



## Elefantenvogel (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hätte gerne eins  aber nicht dass nötige Kleingeld... und meinen Slayer 2011 gegen den Slayer SS vom Kumpel tauschen... nee...


----------



## Till_Mann (31. Januar 2014)

Sich selbst beim fahren zu fotografieren ist leider gar nicht so einfach. Ich werde mal wieder ne Kamera mitnehmen um hier was beitragen zu können.

so far:


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2014)

ja werde demnächst auch die cam mitnehmen.
darf zu zeit nicht fahren da verletzt.


----------



## koRnetto (22. Februar 2014)

Mein Slayer steht zum Verkauf. Rahmengröße M
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/324320-rocky-mountain-slayer-ss-2008


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (23. Februar 2014)

so aktuell mit neuem lrs.
kornetto wieso gibst du es ab??schade,werden ja immer weniger hier.


----------



## koRnetto (23. Februar 2014)

Brauche leider das Geld. Ich hoffe es findet sich jemand, der Spaß damit hat.

Schönes slayer hast du!


----------



## nwamz (11. Mai 2014)

So hier mal mein Slayer SS.


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2014)

top!!


----------



## Sonnenbruder (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
eine Frage von einem neuen Slayer SS Besitzer:
Habe mir im Bikemarkt eins zugelegt und bin nun am Teile sammeln. Ich überlege, dass Slayer mit 2 Kettenblättern aufzubauen (damit ich auch mal hochtreten kann). Daher die Frage, welcher Umwerfer passt. Habe noch einen Umwerfer, welcher in meinem ehemaligen Slayer SXC verbaut war. Würde der passen ??


----------



## Till_Mann (22. Mai 2014)

Sollte eigentlich, beide haben ja diesen Umwerferstummel. Ich denke nicht, dass man sich die Mühe gemacht hat da irgendetwas dran zu verändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (22. Mai 2014)

mach doch einfach ein 34 blatt vorne dran und gut!!reicht eigentlich für alles.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Mai 2014)

Moin!
Kennt jemand eine Anlaufstelle für neue Bolzen (Sowohl Rahmen als auch Dämpfer)?
Überlege meinen 2011er Slayer Rahmen gegen den SS eines Freundes zu tauschen, der hat aber beides gut zerstört...

Gruß Johannes


----------



## hugolost (30. Mai 2014)

Rocky Mountain and Friends München.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. Juni 2014)

So... ich bin dann ab jetzt auch mit dem Slayer SS unterwegs 
Hier isses: Der Laufradsatz wird bei Gelegenheit noch getauscht....


----------



## gobo (3. Juni 2014)

na dann viel spass damit!!


----------



## Till_Mann (4. Juni 2014)

Welche Vorbaulängen fahrt ihr an euerm Slayer und warum? 

Ich muss meinen 35mm langen rauswerfen und überlege einen etwas längeren zu verbauen, da das Rad schon so extrem kurz ist. Es geht hierbei nicht unbedingt ums Bergausfahren sondern um die zentrale Position auf dem Bike während der Abfahrt. 

@gobo und @Elefantenvogel, ihr fahrt ja längere Vorbauten (ca.50-60mm) auch im Bikepark, könnt ihr dazu was sagen? Ich kenne nur kurze am Freerider (<35mm) und lange am AllMountain (>75mm).

Danke schonmal


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. Juni 2014)

bin 1,82m und fahre das Slayer in M mit 50 mm Vorbau, läuft super.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (4. Juni 2014)

50mm passt super. unter 35mm bin ich nie gefahren, 35mm bin ich an nem Sx Trail in Größe L gefahren, fand das Bike aber generell irgendwie nicht so toll, und den hier bin ich sowohl an meinem Slayer 2011 als auch jetzt am Slayer SS gefahren und komme wunderbar damit zurecht.
Bin 185cm groß...


----------



## gobo (5. Juni 2014)

50mm bei grösse m geht top wobei ich das ss nicht im park fahre sondern es mehr zum enduro/trailriding nehmen.
finde auch das das oberrohr nicht zu lang ist und von daher ist das mit dem 50mm vorbau sehr angenehm,bei 1,72.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (5. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre es zwar nur selten im Park, hab aber bei mir im Garten und im Wald große Sprünge... Fährt sich super..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (15. August 2014)

Hallo,

hat von Euch einer den SS zufällig mit Umerwerfer gefahren? Wenn ja, welcher wurde montiert und wie habt ihr die Zugführung gemacht? Danke!


----------



## gobo (9. Mai 2015)

so mal ein kleines update gemacht und morgen gehts damit in den park.dämpfer,kurbel,lrs,lenker und bremsen erneuert,bin gespannt!!


----------



## Edmonton (9. Mai 2015)

@ gobo gefällt mir richtig gut dein Slayer, viel Spaß im Park!


----------



## gobo (9. Mai 2015)

@Edmonton danke.aber leider gottes müsen die laufräder getauscht werden weil das nicht so richtig funktioniert!
also das teil geht mal richtig gut vorwärts,das hätte ich nie gedacht.


----------



## Edmonton (9. Mai 2015)

@gobo  Ein Kollege hat auch das Slayer SS in der gleichen Farbe! Er findet auch das es richtig gut vorwärts geht!
Ich kann es auch bestätigen, bin ja oft dabei! 

*
*


----------



## gobo (10. Mai 2015)

so siehts besser aus und vorallem das hinterrad bleibt da wo es hingehört!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Mai 2015)

Moie!
Da sich mein blöder Rock Shox Kage verabschiedet hat- weiß jemand, ob ein DB Inline in das Slayer SS 2008 passt?
Die neuen Marzocchi 023 und 053 sind ja noch nicht wirklich verfügbar...


----------



## gobo (16. Mai 2015)

warum sollte er nicht passen?ich meine ds da eigentlich fast alles reinpassen sollte!


----------



## Teaser (16. Mai 2015)

Tach,
Habe einen inline mit 216 mm in einem anderen Rad und hatte mal grob gemessen, ob die Kammer und die Nummer-5-look-alike-Einsteller passen, und eigentlich ist da genug Platz. Wie es in Aktion mit Bewegung des Hinterbaus aussieht, Weiß ich nicht. Würde das Slayer bestimmt noch potenter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Mai 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> warum sollte er nicht passen?ich meine ds da eigentlich fast alles reinpassen sollte!


Hab eben mal mit den Maßen der Cane Creek Zeichnung gemessen, sollte passen... muss nur mal schauen, wie es mit dem Füllventil ausschaut, ist ja zwar drehbar aber wenns komplett im Rahmen ist und man nicht dran kommt, wäre das ja auch doof... mal eben Dämpfer ausbauen ist bei dem Rahmen ja nicht^^


----------



## Teaser (16. Mai 2015)

Hab mal meinen vermessen: Das Ventil befindet sich 8 cm vom Dämpferauge entfernt. wenn Du die Kammer nach oben montierst, kommst Du gut an das Ventil. Andersrum liegt es in der Tat hinter der Strebe.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. Mai 2015)

Naja, egal... so oft verändert man ja den Luftdruck auch net...


----------



## Teaser (16. Mai 2015)

Guck doch mal hier in der Rubrik "Werkzeug":
http://www.reset-racing.de
Die haben so Winkel, das könnte die Sache erleichtern.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. Mai 2015)

Das Slayer mit dem DB Inline geht einfach mega! und das, ohne die Einstellorgie überhaupt richtig angefangen zu haben  Bilder gibbet später


----------



## gobo (23. Mai 2015)

leute kurze frage,passt das schaltauge vom flatline auch an das ss?weil das sollte doch eigentlich gleich sein oder?
oder wird die verschraubung grösser bzw länger sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Mai 2015)

Cane Creek Double Barrel Inline ist neu, Pro Vanderham Lenker und die Chromag Semenuk Griffe auch  Jetzt muss ich noch die Leitungen kürzen, irgendwann einen gescheiten LRS kaufen und die Fast Suspension Druckstufe für die Lyrik ordern- oder gegen eine 55RC3 tauschen


----------



## benn9411 (26. Juli 2015)

Kurze Frage von einem (hoffentlich) bald Slayer SS Besitzer (Baujahr 2009),
das Slayer hat ja laut Datenblatt einen "normalen" 135x10mm Hinterbau, allerdings mit speziellen Ausfallenden. 

Nun zu meiner Frage, lässt sich das Rocky mit einem normalen Schnellspanner inkl. passender Nabe fahren oder muss es eine 10mm Schraubachse sein ? 

Vielen Dank und Grüße


----------



## gobo (26. Juli 2015)

normal geht bestimmt aber besser wäre es wenn du das mit ner 10mm achse machst!fahre meins auch im park und merke schon wenn es etwas schneller in die kurve geht wie der hinterbau seitlich arbeitet und von daher würde ich zu einer steckachse tendieren!aber schau was die anderen sagen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Juli 2015)

Das mit einem Schnellspanner kannst du vergessen! Du brauchst sinnvollerweise eine 135*10mm Steckachse! Nen thru bolt Schnellspanner 10mm könnte passen, dann musst du aber trotzdem die Klemmung am Rahmen nutzen. Dann brauchst du aber trotzdem die 135*10er Hr Nabe


----------



## Teaser (29. Juli 2015)

Yeah, die Hinterradlösung ist echt ein pain in the ass. Hab vor Kurzem ein Bilf gesehen, da hat der Besitzer etwas gebastelt. War ein Flatline, bei dem er die schraubbaren Teile der Ausfallenden erstmal ohne Laufrad und alles dicht und fest angeschraubt hat. Danach hat er mit nem 10mm-Bohrer oder Fräse die Löcher in den Aufnahmen geweitet. Dann konnte der so eine 10mm Durchsteck-Schnellspann-Achse benutzen. Vielleicht finde ich das Bild irgendwo.

edit ist einer der letzen Posts im Flatline-Faden


----------



## gobo (29. Juli 2015)

das ausfallende ist doch 9/10mm,wieso hat der da gebohrt??was ist das problem ne steckachse zu benutzen??das flatline hat eine andere hinterrad aufnahme!diese ist nicht gleich dem ss!


----------



## benn9411 (30. Juli 2015)

Dann fällt das Projekt leider flach für mich. Alleine die Adapter für meine Chris King Naben würden die Hälfte vom Rahmen kosten. 

Dennoch danke für die Hilfe


----------



## gobo (30. Juli 2015)

hast du ne 135x12mm nabe??


----------



## gobo (30. Juli 2015)

elefantenvogel,ich hab ne 55 rc3 ti hier!!bei interesse pn!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Juli 2015)

Mein Gier sagt "interesse", mein Konto leider definitiv nein  gerade erst noch nen LRS geholt und muss mir noch den Lagersatz bei Rocky bestellen... aber Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (30. Juli 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> hast du ne 135x12mm nabe??


Wenn du so eine hättest, könntest du dir ganz einfach nen Adapter mit nem 135*12er Kupferrohr herstellen  Die sind innen exakt 10mm und haben im Außendurchmesser ne geringe Toleranz... Geht super


----------



## gobo (31. Juli 2015)

lach ok.


----------



## Brainman (2. August 2015)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> Wenn du so eine hättest, könntest du dir ganz einfach nen Adapter mit nem 135*12er Kupferrohr herstellen  Die sind innen exakt 10mm und haben im Außendurchmesser ne geringe Toleranz... Geht super


So was gäbe es auch, genau passend, zu kaufen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (3. August 2015)

14€ vs. ein paar gute Worte und ne Flasche Bier für den Klempner des Vertrauens?


----------



## Brainman (3. August 2015)

Jedem wie er es braucht


----------



## xxmtbriderxx (9. August 2015)

Hallo 
könnte mir einer bitte die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers vom Rocky Mountain slayer ss Rahmen M 2013 geben ?


----------



## Brainman (9. August 2015)

190mm


----------



## xxmtbriderxx (9. August 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2015)

ich würde mal auf 200/57 tippen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (10. August 2015)

Passt zwar auch aber von Hause aus ist ein 190mm verbaut.


----------



## gobo (20. September 2015)

sooo alte net da was heißt schöne tour gemacht,karre in ruhe geputzt,duschen gegangen und nun lecker tasse kaffee und den sack baumeln lassen!!!ja die sonntage sind die besten tage der woche!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (22. September 2015)

Word. Und gestern wieder


----------



## gobo (22. September 2015)

sauber!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. September 2015)

Und nu is der DBInline zerschossen -.- quietscht fies beim ausfedern, schmatzt beim einfedern... und aus der Aircan kam mir das Öl entgegen... Was ein Mist!


----------



## gobo (30. September 2015)

nimm einfach alt bewährtes und gut ist!war auch am überlegen einen air rein zu machen aber warum,es funzt doch wunderbar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Oktober 2015)

Hab mir nen Fox Dhx RC4 im Bikemarkt geholt, hoffe der kommt bald... der hat in meinem Sx trail schon gut was ausgehalten


----------



## gobo (1. Oktober 2015)

hab ich auch verbaut und das teil geht top im ss!!!schei§§ auf air!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Oktober 2015)

Hast recht, der RC4 läuft super im Slayer! Richtig geil!


----------



## gobo (7. Oktober 2015)

mußt du den dämpfer an das slayer anpassen lassen??siehste hab ich ja gesagt und man merkt auch das er im bergauf tritt nicht wirklich viel wippt!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (9. Oktober 2015)

Nö... muss noch ein bissl an der Einstellung rumspielen, wenn es mal ein wenig trockener ist, aber im Großen und Ganzen funktioniert er super!


----------



## gobo (9. Oktober 2015)

na das ist doch wunderbar!!!sagmal sind wir die zwei einzigsten hier,lach???


----------



## Teaser (9. Oktober 2015)

Nee, ich lese auch immer fleißig mit. Aber das SS meiner Frau befindet sich gerade im Umbau. Danach gibt es neue Bilder!


----------



## gobo (9. Oktober 2015)

teaser warst du am letzten samstag in winterberg??weil da auch jemand mit nem bunten yeti war!


----------



## Teaser (9. Oktober 2015)

Ne, muss wer anders gewesen sein. ich hab´s die letzten Male nur in den Harz geschafft. Wibe war ich erst einmal, wollte mir das aber mal wieder anschauen. Nächstes Jahr...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Oktober 2015)

Richtige Räder sterben eben aus! Fühle mich mit meinem Bruder, der ein 2009er Big Hit mit Boxxer, Saint Zeugs usw hat und nem Kumpel mit nem Giant Faith wie die absoluten Außenseiter im Wald, bei all den Enduros  LOL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (10. Oktober 2015)

ach ist doch geil was zu fahren wat nicht jeder hat.und glaub mal im park macht das ss noch so manchem neuen enduro was vor!!ich find das schön das damals nicht so viele verkauft wurden,ich meine in d ca.300 stk. lt ba.
naja evtl. schau ich mal ob man noch ein se abgreifen kann weil ich find das teil mega scharf!!aber was die da für preise aufrufen nur für den rahmen ist schon heftig!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (23. Oktober 2015)

Ich freu mich  Mein Slayer SS bekommt Zuwachs, ein schönes 2014er Slayer SS, das ich mir über den Winter aufbauen werde  Rahmen sollte hoffentlich morgen ankommen, was ein Mist, das ich übers WE in Dänemark bin! :-(


----------



## Teaser (23. Oktober 2015)

Cool. Hast Du den aus dem bike Markt genommen? War top, aber preislich auch ne Ansage...


----------



## gobo (23. Oktober 2015)

das blau slope!?


----------



## Brainman (23. Oktober 2015)

gobo schrieb:


> das blau slope!?


Das 2014er ist schwarz


----------



## gobo (23. Oktober 2015)

ok


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Oktober 2015)

Ne, ich hab den 2014er Rahmen in schwarz mit Dämpfer von nem Laden in Freiburg für 899 NEU bekommen


----------



## gobo (29. Oktober 2015)

sauber!weiter machen!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. November 2015)

Hoffe die Tage kommen mal Pakete an- dann fang ich an, den Rahmen aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (10. November 2015)

bin gespannt!


----------



## Till_Mann (13. November 2015)

Ich möchte euch hier noch ein Paar Bilder vom Alpencross mit meinem Slayer SS zeigen. Egal ob Schneetrails, 90 km Etappe oder 2000 hm am Stück, das Slayer macht Alles mit wenn man nur daran glaubt. (Hier mit langer Sattelstütze und Luftdämpfer mit Plattform zum Kurbeln)














große Bilder im Album


----------



## gobo (14. November 2015)

ich fahre es auch auf touren und bin voll begeistert!!sozusagen ein bike für alles!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (14. November 2015)

Geändert wird noch:
Saint Bremsen werden gegen XT getauscht, die dann auch von der Leitungslänge gut passen...
Trickstuff Ahead- Kappe mit Zugdurchführung
andere Reifen, wahrscheinlich Maxxis Larsen TT
ne andere Sattelstütze, die hier ist bleischwer und von nem uralten Big Hit...
Kassette wird von 10fach auf 7fach reduziert mit Spacer.


----------



## gobo (14. November 2015)

sieht gut aus aber der vorbau in rot passt nicht soo wirklich dazu!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. November 2015)

Mir gefällt es, und da der Vorbau von der Farbe exakt die der Rock Shox Decals ist und dem am Rocky Mountain Emblem am Steuerrohr ziemlich nahe kommt, passt es... schaut aufm Foto nicht so aus, gebe ich dir recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (1. Februar 2016)

Hmmm... hat gerade irgendwer die genauen Maße der Gleitlager des Hinterbaus? Die vom Gelenk nahe der Steckachse reichen schon... in Beiden hat bei mir der Alubolzen Spiel, was ich merke, wenn ich antrampel und durch den Kettenzug die obere Strebe in Richtung Hauptrahmen gezogen wird. Nun will ich schauen, ob ich die Lager bei Igus einfach ordern kann, und nicht das komplette Bushing- Kit brauche.


----------



## gobo (2. Februar 2016)

ich würde bei ba anrufen und da nachfragen,mach ich eigentlich immmer!!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (2. Februar 2016)

gobo schrieb:


> ich würde bei ba anrufen und da nachfragen,mach ich eigentlich immmer!!!


Ob die mir natürlich die Maße geben, damit ich bei IGUS selber bestellen kann und mir das Ausmessen sparen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln  Ausprobieren kann man es


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. März 2016)

Edit... ihr werdet mich doch net los  Eben die Easton Haven Sattelstütze bestellt, mal schauen ob ich auch noch einen anderen LRS und XT 11 Fach bestelle...


----------



## Elefantenvogel (16. März 2016)

So... Die Easton Haven ist verbaut... Arschknapp mitm Dämpfer, aber die Stealth Verlegung klappt


----------



## kuam (16. April 2016)

Servus

Bin neu hier und habe mir vor einigen Tagen auch ein Rocky Mountain Slayer Ss 427 gekauft und aufgebaut jedoch verzweifle ich gerade bei der Montage des Umwerfes bezüglich der Leitungs verlegung.
Kann mir hier wer weiter helfen?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## gobo (17. April 2016)

das mit den kabelbindern würde ich gegen neopren tauschen!sonst haste da nacher scheuerstellen!
@kuam na das kann ja nicht sooo schwer sein!kommt der zug nicht von unten?haste den richtigen umwerfer?


----------



## kuam (17. April 2016)

@gobo 

Am Unterrohr wird es verlegt das weiß ich.
Jedoch ist beim tretlager keine wetere führung ubd das heist das schaltseil würde am rahmen schleifen kann das sein?
Bzw richtiger umwerfer?
Habe einen shimano deore xt dreifach der von oben angesteuert wird durch das schaltseil!

Ich hab noch immer nicht ganz den durchblick....


----------



## gobo (17. April 2016)

also ich hab gerade bei mir mal geschaut und ich würde versuchen den einzigen anschlagpunkt der führung zu nehmen!weil was anderes gibbet nicht!in bezug auf die zugführung da gibt es doch welche die man untern tretlager kleben kann bzw sind selbtklebend!


----------



## kuam (17. April 2016)

Ja müsste es nicht auch ohne die gehen es muss sich bei der konstruktion ja wer was gedacht haben.
Aber selbst das ist nicht das problem sonder der umwerfer da gehört ja von oben das schaltseil hingeführt im normal fall.

Hat vll wer ein bild der das slayer vorne zweifach fährt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (17. April 2016)

der kann auch von unten geschaltet werden,ist das nicht top pull!?!?!


----------



## Brainman (18. April 2016)

Ich habe auf die schnelle nur ein Bike mit zweifach gefunden und der hatte einen Top Swing Downpull Umwerfer dran also sowas





und der hat den Zug unterm Innenlager lang gelegt also Zug von unten. Wie genau war aber auch nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (6. Mai 2016)

Ich finde es doof, dass der Fred hier langsam ausstirbt! 

Idee: Jeder, der noch aktiv ein Slayer SS fährt, postet mal ein aktuelles Foto! Die Räder sind einfach zu gut zum nicht gezeigt werden! 
Ich lad heut nachmittag mal Fotos von meinen hoch!


----------



## gobo (6. Mai 2016)

da isser!für enduro u. bikepark!


----------



## gobo (6. Mai 2016)

aktueller zustand.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (7. Mai 2016)

Aktueller Zustand von meiner- die Farbe des Sattels ist jenseits der Kotzgrenze, war nur ein Test ob mein Arsch den mag. Der kommt bald in schwarz  Gefahren wird damit alles.
*Die Kreideschmierereien auf dem Absprung sind von meinem Sohnemann...


----------



## gobo (8. Mai 2016)

hast du die hinterbaulager mal erneuert?


----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Mai 2016)

Jop. Zumindest einige, Bolzen ebenfalls... Wobei ich das Rad jetzt seit etwas mehr als nem Jahr hab, vorher hatte es ein Kumpel von mir und der hats irgendeinem Zammel gebraucht abgekauft, der nicht wirklich gut mit Material umgegangen ist...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (8. Mai 2016)

Und des ist glaube ich mit das geilste Slayer SS, das ich je gesehen habe (auf Bildern)


----------



## gobo (8. Mai 2016)

es ist auch in natura sehr geil!!!!grüß dich baumschubser!
ist jetzt mein einzigstes rad für alles weil mehr braucht man eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## gobo (9. Mai 2016)

ja könnte man mal machen wäre dabei!


----------



## Teaser (18. Mai 2016)

Meins in einer älteren Ausbaustufe:




Aktuell etwas leichter für meine Dame. Bilder später


----------



## Elefantenvogel (18. Mai 2016)

Hübsch! Ich glaube, ich muss mir auch mal ne Marzocchi holen  Mit der Lyrik bin ich ziemlich in der Minderheit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (18. Mai 2016)

den dämpfer hab ich hier noch liegen,wer ihn braucht!mz roco.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Mai 2016)

.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (20. Mai 2016)

Kann leider nicht


----------



## gobo (20. Mai 2016)

muß auch am we arbeiten aber lasst uns das mal im auge behalten!!!ich meine der sommer hat ja noch nicht mal richtig angefangen!
wäre bestimmt schön mal so einen slayer tag mit gleichgesinnten zu machen.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (10. Juni 2016)

So. bei mir ist der Haufen Easton Haven Sattelstütze wieder raus, das Drecksding nervt. Da fahre ich lieber ne kurze Sattelstütze mit nem Race Face Atlas Sattel durch die Gegend und wechsle wenn ich oben bin. Dafür liebe ich das Rad einfach, die Schlampe kann man bergab prügeln, das ist ne Wonne


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2016)

die schlampe??


----------



## Brainman (11. Juni 2016)

Elefantenvogel schrieb:


> ........die Schlampe kann man bergab prügeln.....


Man prügelt seine "Schlampe" aber nicht


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2016)

naja kommt immer drauf an lach.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Juni 2016)

.


----------



## Elefantenvogel (12. Juni 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Man prügelt seine "Schlampe" aber nicht


Ach, die SS Schlampe steht doch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fekl (18. Juni 2017)

Kurze Frage an die Profis: Die Dämpferbuchsenmaße für ein 2008/2009er Slayer SS sind? Finde nirgends was offizielles...bei Burgtec gibts ein passendes Set mit 22x8,1mm. Die neuen Fox Buchsen, welche eigentlich rein sollen, gibt es aber nur in 22,20mm. Eine offizielle/genaue Angabe wäre super


----------



## gobo (18. Juni 2017)

so leute ich verabschiede mich aus diesem tread da ich umgesattelt haben und ich so langsam ne andere marke probieren werde!!


----------



## Elefantenvogel (29. Juni 2017)

Adieu!


----------



## ChiliAli (20. September 2017)

Schönen guten Abend,
ich habe günstig ein Slayer SS 427 Rahmen erstanden und hätte ein paar Fragen dazu.



1. Weis wer wo ich die Achsenklemmung + passende Schrauben noch herbekommen tue

2. Wie ist den der Sattelstützendurchmesser ( hab nix dazu gefunden )

3. Wofür sind die Löcher hier im Tretlagerbereich


Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich kenn mich net so aus mit der Art von Bikes.

*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## Till_Mann (20. September 2017)

Hi Alexander,

Punkt eins könnte tatsächlich etwas schwierig werden. Nicht wegen der Schrauben, das sind ganz normale, sondern wegen dem fehlendem Gegenstück, was da angeschraubt wird. Auf der Antriebsseite hängt da das Schaltauge dran und auf der Bremsseite ist es einfach nur zum Klemmen der Achse. Ich würde es bei Rocky Mountain Händlern probieren. Die Klemmen gab es auch beim gängigeren Flatline Modell, die könnte auch passen.

Sattelstütze ist eine 30.9 mm, wie eigentlich alle Rocky Mountains.

Die Bohrungen rund ums Tretlager sind zur Befestigung einer Kettenführung. Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, meine aber das müsste der "alte" ISCG 03 Standard sein. Wenn du eine verbauen willst, muss die dazu passen. Es gibt noch den ISCG 05, der ist ein bisschen anders von der Lochanordnung.


----------



## ChiliAli (21. September 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe erstmal bei Rocky Mountain direkt angefragt.
Werde morgen nochmal nen Händler anrufen und Fragen.

*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## gobo (21. September 2017)

flatline könnten nicht passen,ich meine die sind etwas länger!!es gab die dinger als tuningvariante von nsb!!da mal schauen!!sattelstütze ist 30,9.


----------



## ChiliAli (26. September 2017)

Guten Abend,
aktueller Stand : also der Händler konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen. Bike action hat leider noch nicht geantwortet.
Ich hab halt mal bei Ebay Weltweit geschaut aber das enzige was in die Richtung geht ist das Flatline Worldcup Schaltauge ( ? ) .
Aber da ich bis jetzt keine Infos gefunden habe was Alternativ passen würde ist es schwierig. Irgendwie findet man zu fast allen Rockys Schaltaugen ( ? ) außer zu dem. Mal Slayer normal 2008-2009 mal andere, aber nie das wo man sicher Sein könnte das Es passt.
Schwieriger als Gedacht die Angelegenheit. Tja, gut Ding will Weile haben 

*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. September 2017)

Bike Action über Facebook schreiben, da sind sie recht flott...
Alternativ: Rocky direkt anschreiben! Im Worst Case kann ich dir mal Fotos von dem Teil machen und die wichtigsten Daten ausmessen, und du lässt dir welche fräsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChiliAli (26. September 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Hab erstmal Bike-Action angeschrieben. Bei Rocky direkt wäre die Frage unter was das Laufen tut ( rear
derailleur oder ? ) weil laut deutschem Handbuch wäre es ja die Achsenklemmung ?
Das mit dem Fräsen wäre schwierig da ich keine Beziehungen in der Richtung habe.
*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## gobo (29. September 2017)

der baumschubser hat doch das mal probiert ob die vom flatline passen!?und?


----------



## ChiliAli (4. Oktober 2017)

Aktueller Stand,
also nun doch der Händler. Bike ACtion hat mir per Facebook mitgeteilt das ich mich an diesen wenden solle.
Dauert aber noch circa 2 Wochen da der Radladen @ the Moment bis 16.10. wegen Ferien geschlossen hat.
Wenn ich was neues Erfahre gebe ich hier Bescheid.
*mfg Alexander Pohl


----------



## Kalle146 (15. Mai 2020)

Weiß jemand mit wieviel newtonmert die Lager Schrauben beim slayer ss 396 angezogen werden?


----------



## ChuckNoland (16. Mai 2020)

Servus vielleicht hilft dir das.ist von meinem slayer sxc


----------



## Kalle146 (16. Mai 2020)

Ja sehr hilfreich danke schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle146 (22. Mai 2021)

Hi falss hier noch jemand aktiv ist hat evtl jemand die drehmomente für die hinterbauschrauben danke


----------



## Teaser (22. Mai 2021)

Vielleicht hilft das:


			https://www.bikeaction.de/fileadmin/techgarage/techmanual/2008_Technisches_Handbuch.pdf?_=1448274917


----------



## Kalle146 (22. Mai 2021)

Ja sehr hilfreich danke


----------



## Teaser (22. Mai 2021)




----------

